# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments >  Platelet Rich Plasma (PRP)  Therapy | Dr. Joseph Greco Ph.D. Answers Your Questions

## tbtadmin

Can the infusion of platelet rich plasma (PRP) help  to reverse or slow the process of Androgenic Alopecia? Does this therapy actually reverse hair follicle miniaturization and wake up dormant follicular stem cells?

Dr. Joseph Greco Ph.D. will be answering your questions  concerning this possible breakthrough in the prevention and treatment of hair loss, exclusively on Baldtruthtalk.com.

Please feel free to post your questions for Dr. Greco and he will provide as much information as possible about his research and results with PRP as it pertains to hair loss.

This is a great opportunity to communicate  directly with one of the foremost experts in PRP therapy for hair loss, so feel free to get involved.

----------


## PayDay

Hello Dr. Greco I think we all have many questions for you.

Does this treatment work as well or better then Propecia? 
Do you have to be on any medication for this to work? 
When will it it be available? 
How many people have you treated and what were the results. 
Does it work on everyone who still has some hair?

Thanks in advance!
Paul

----------


## Dante666

Hello dr. Greco.

- Is your treatment useful on the hairline?
- How much density?

Thanks.

----------


## gillenator

Dr. Greco,

Incredible results for treating injuries.  Thank you for your research in PRP therapy and sharing it with the hairloss community.  And what a pleasant surprise to see that you are treating Dr. Cooley for a tennis elbow injury.  I have a similiar situation in my left shoulder as I injured it last September.  Very slow to heal, it's the tendons and/or ligaments that I injured.  Chronic pain and now more a nerve sensation down the arm.

Back to hairloss and PRP therapy.

1) Since MPB is a genetic disposition and not an injury, how can PRP reverse "the progression" aspect of the disease?  

2) Does PRP reduce the production levels of DHT?

3) Does PRP enhance the hair follicle's resistance to DHT?

4) And just to confirm, this therapy would be ongoing for a lifetime since the disorder is progressive over a lifetime?

5) How many partcipants are in your ongoing study and any distinctions that we need to be aware of?  How many females are in the trial group? 

6) Will you be treating other forms of alopecia with PRP?

7) How frequent will you be releasing your clinical findings for treating MPB and where will you be publishing them?

8) Just out of curiosity, do you have MPB or does it exist in your family history?  And if so, do you plan on doing PRP therapy yourself or possibly are already doing it?

9) How practical is it for this therapy to get into HT practices and clinics?

10) Here's my biggie question.  Does your theory suggest that if the young men who are diagnosed with MPB early, and they get on PRP therapy, that they may never need surgical hair restoration?

----------


## tbtadmin

Dr. Greco will be posting his responses ASAP. Thanks for your participation and feel free to add to the list if you have other questions.

----------


## PayDay

I look forward reading his reply. It's very exciting if you ask me.

----------


## Dr Joseph F. Greco

> Can the infusion of platelet rich plasma (PRP) help  to reverse or slow the process of Androgenic Alopecia?


 I just posted the study we did on my blog so you can read the results of the study. It demonstrated that the treatment group increased hair diameter when compared to controls at 4 months and 8 months. All we can do is slow it down. I will be posting a video of the patient demonstrated in the study soon and he is now at 13 months. We plan to do another session.




> Does this therapy actually reverse hair follicle miniaturization and wake up dormant follicular stem cells?


 It does in Alopecia Areata where this occurs. This is also demonstrated in the study.




> Hello Dr. Greco I think we all have many questions for you.
> 
> Does this treatment work as well or better then Propecia?


 We are not saying that this therapy should replace any FDA approved therapy and it was never intended to replace any therapy. We have been utilizing PRP cellular therapy the past two years in surgery and noticed increased density sooner which prompted the study on non transplanted hair. 

That being said, it is an adjunctive option for hair surgeons to utilize in surgery, especially in the vertex or crown of young patients both male and females who are thinning. 

Non-surgically, we recommend it 1- in conjunction with FDA therapies, 2-in those patients that may have noticed a reversal after being on approved therapy or 3- for those patients who had side effects to Propecia or Rogaine.




> Do you have to be on any medication for this to work?


 No




> When will it it be available?


 It is available now in surgical procedures and I know Dr Cooley is using it. I have a number of hair surgeons scheduled to visit and we will share our experience with them. Any hair surgeon who understands PRP processing is able to use it. 

What is very important to understand is that not all PRP is the same. It can be processed differently with higher concentrations of platelets and growth factors. If the PRP is not at a therapeutic level it will not work as well, so someone not skilled in processing may use it and not get the same results. Additionally, if it is used in a non surgical application and used on someone who has more extensive hair miniaturization or someone who is older it will not work as well, similar to Propecia. 

We are only beginning to understand how it works in hair applications and caution must be taken and realistic expectations must be given to patients. The most important thing about this therapy is that it is safe because it is your own cells, there is no downtime and it can be used in combination with other therapy.




> How many people have you treated and what were the results.


 Over 300 the past two years. My partner Bob Brandt is the real guru in PRP. In the past 12 years his company has done over 28,000 PRP procedures in almost every application other than hair. It is with this background that we are studying the effects of growth factors in hair restoration.




> Does it work on everyone who still has some hair?


 No. Unfortunately Paul, there is no silver bullet yet.
--

I will be back to answer the rest of the questions in the next couple days.

----------


## iwannakeephair1674

If this reverses miniturization for 8 months and you take Propecia, wouldn't it help slow down the hair loss even more? Also, if the effects only last 8 months (as what I keep reading in the blog), couldn't you just go again and again every 8 months to a year and still have the benefits?

Thanks
Destin

----------


## HelpROGER

So if it works for a person, all you would have to do is go in for treatments every 6 months or so. Sounds better then Propecia if it works for you.

----------


## Delphi

Thank you for answering our questions Dr. Greco and thanks' to Spencer Kobren and the moderators of this site for providing this great service to all of us. This forum rocks!

Im also very excited about this treatment since it is not a drug and it comes from our own bodies. Who cares if you have to go in a couple of times a year to get your head pricked and injected,  I would go every week if I could keep my hair!

----------


## Winston

Will there be some specific protocol that all clinics must follow to ensure that the plasma is the right concentration and how would you know if you are receiving the correct concentration in the first place before you pay your money?

----------


## Dr Joseph F. Greco

> Hello dr. Greco.
> 
> - Is your treatment useful on the hairline?
> - How much density?
> 
> Thanks.


  Hello Dante, actually that is one of my five sons names. Like Propecia and Rogaine it will not work in the hairline as well as it does in the vertex or posterior crown.

----------


## Dr Joseph F. Greco

> Will there be some specific protocol that all clinics must follow to ensure that the plasma is the right concentration and how would you know if you are receiving the correct concentration in the first place before you pay your money?


 Winston that is a great question. It is difficult because depending on the processing equipment and the way that it is processed platelet counts will vary. Also, depending on the amount of PRP that is processed concentrations can vary. However most processing equipment will achieve four time baseline platelet count or over 1 million platelet per microleter, which is considered the theraputic range established by Dr Robert Marks (University of Miami).

We are fortunate in that my partner, Robert Brandt, is one of the pioneers in PRP therapy so he has produced a  standardized training protocol that if followed will yield consistent platelet ranges.

----------


## Dr Joseph F. Greco

> If this reverses miniturization for 8 months and you take Propecia, wouldn't it help slow down the hair loss even more? Also, if the effects only last 8 months (as what I keep reading in the blog), couldn't you just go again and again every 8 months to a year and still have the benefits?
> 
> Thanks
> Destin


 Destin I think that the combination is great and there is no negative in doing both, especially if someone has seen a leveling after being on Propecia for a long time. 

Absolutely no harm in doing it sooner and it may be advantageous because you are only infusing your own growth factors and protein. We just have the initial data from this small study and will be doing expanded studies in larger studies.

----------


## iwannakeephair1674

is there any way that I can get this done soon? I'm willing to fly anywhere and pretty much pay anything to get this done. Please tell me if you are interested in doing this with me and I will give you my email address and you can use me for whatever experimentation/publicity if you wanted, I don't care. I am 21 with good looking hair, although I do have some miniturization. I have been taking Finasteride for almost 2 years, while using the laser comb, and DHT blocker shampoos. If you need any pictures of me currently I will be more than happy to post some.

Destin

----------


## geminidb8

Dear Dr Greco:     First off congratulations on your work with P.N.P. Therapy.  I believe that your efforts are to be commended.  My question is Will this type of treatment help those who have been scarred in the donor areas (Strip method) of Previous hair transplants?  Also will it help in cases of Scalp Reduction scars?  Thanks and again congratulations in your progress of this type of treatment.   Sincerely : David.

----------


## Dr Joseph F. Greco

> Dr. Greco,
> 
> Incredible results for treating injuries.  Thank you for your research in PRP therapy and sharing it with the hairloss community.  And what a pleasant surprise to see that you are treating Dr. Cooley for a tennis elbow injury.  I have a similiar situation in my left shoulder as I injured it last September.  Very slow to heal, it's the tendons and/or ligaments that I injured.  Chronic pain and now more a nerve sensation down the arm.
> 
> Back to hairloss and PRP therapy.
> 
> 1) Since MPB is a genetic disposition and not an injury, how can PRP reverse "the progression" aspect of the disease?  
> 
> 2) Does PRP reduce the production levels of DHT?
> ...


 Thank you for your great questions. Regarding, does PRP reduce DHT? We do not know this. Do other approved FDA non DHT blockers like Rogaine reduce DHT? We do not know this. Does Low level light therapy reduce DHT? We do not know this. Basically, medicines and other therapies have different mechanisms of action other than lowering levels of DHT, but are approved because they have demonstrated some positive results.

First, this study was prompted after utilizing PRP in hair restoration to determine if traumatizing (inducing Stat-3) and infusing high concentration of growth factors would have any effect on non transplanted hairs. The study was never intended to create a procedure or replace any traditional FDA approved therapies, but the study created even more intriguing questions.

Why did hair in the treatment group reverse for up to eight months? What turned on the dormant follicular stem cells in the Alopecia Areata patient whose condition was getting worse?

 Was creating Stat-3 along with infusion of highly concentrated growth factors inhibiting DHT? Honestly, we do not know. We are only observing and trying to understand. 

Knowing that PDGF promotes angiogenesis and mitogenesis and based upon previous independent research by (Takakura et al, 1996) who demonstrated that PDGF signals are involved in both epidermis-follicle interaction and the dermal mesenchyme interaction required for hair canal formation and the growth of dermal mesenchyme, respectively. 

 In 2001,Yano et al identified VEGF as a major mediator of hair follicle growth and cycling providing the first direct evidence that the improved follicle revascularization a) promotes hair growth and b) increases follicle and hair size. It was these excellent independent studies that we based our study upon. 

What we do know is that first generation PRP is safe and has a wide variety of applications in medicine. The next generation of autologus platelet rich plasma is the addition of an extra cellular matrix (ECM) and independent studies conclude that, GFECM complexes may well be the most effective and efficient method to stimulate cell proliferation, as well as tissue healing or regeneration. (Clark et al, 2008)

A great deal of further study is warranted in cellular therapy to fully understand what is going on. We are in the process of investigation a large study with a highly respected scientific research hospital that will include hundreds of patients.

I have no problem utilizing in PRP in a surgical hair procedure or in a younger patient just beginning to miniaturize in the crown or vertex that cannot take traditional therapy because of side effects or in combination with FDA approved therapies because it is safe. 

Personally, I have had three hair transplants and have been on Propecia for 8 years. I have had cellular therapy and in twenty five years of being in medicine have never seen some of the things I have seen with this therapy. 

Regenerative medicine is the future of medicine and we are only beginning to understand how it works. PRP is only the first generation and the future of hair multiplication will include some combination of GF/ECM complex, stem cells and cultured hair cells.

----------


## Dante666

Hello dr. Greco, I have another question for you. You said that you have no problem utilizing in PRP in a younger patient just beginning to miniaturize in the crown or vertex. But could you do it in someone who is beginning to miniaturize in the hairline (like me)? I just want to slow down my hairloss, which is just at the beginning.

 Btw, can you tell us the cost of the treatment?

Thanks.

----------


## gillenator

Dr. Greco,

Thank you for your comprehensive reply even though most of it is subjective and obviously so because of it's beginning stages in treating hairloss.  I am still pleasantly surprised by the results of stimulated re-growth in the patient with alopecia areata.  As you and I both know, there has been little to no resolve for that disorder even though the hair follicles do eventually respond in many of the areata cases.

Well, as you say, we will know more in time.  And for many patients suffering from MPB, it's also a safe auxiliary treatment that can be used in conjunction with the other FDA approved medciations.

So very possibly my last question is one in which you will be better able to reply at a later date.  Understood.

Can hardly wait for future data releases by you.  Keep up the awesome work.

----------


## gillenator

Dr. Greco,

One other thing.  I had no idea you were the recipient of three HT procedures.  Congrats!  How many total grafts did you have done?

----------


## Dr Joseph F. Greco

> Dr. Greco,
> 
> One other thing.  I had no idea you were the recipient of three HT procedures.  Congrats!  How many total grafts did you have done?


  I have had a total of 3500 grafts. One session in the hairline and two in the posterior crown. Dr Ron Shapiro did two.

----------


## Dr Joseph F. Greco

> If this reverses miniturization for 8 months and you take Propecia, wouldn't it help slow down the hair loss even more? Also, if the effects only last 8 months (as what I keep reading in the blog), couldn't you just go again and again every 8 months to a year and still have the benefits?
> 
> Thanks
> Destin


 You could because there are no side effects as nothing but your cells are used.

----------


## iwannakeephair1674

How soon can we expect this to be available, as for me and others, I would like to get this treatment done as soon as possible, by of course someone who knows what they are doing.

----------


## brando1

Dr. Greco, 

I was just wondering if I can get this done in California? My hair seems even when I shave it with no guard on an electric shaver but when it grows it look really uneven and thin. So maybe this could help me?

----------


## Costanza

Dr Greco,

Can you reveal the GF-ECM components that have been added to the enhanced PRP?
Are there any plans to add mesenchymal stem cells or cells that have been reverted to their embryonic state to the injection?  If so, when do you anticipate trials may begin?

----------


## Dr Joseph F. Greco

> How soon can we expect this to be available, as for me and others, I would like to get this treatment done as soon as possible, by of course someone who knows what they are doing.


  Sorry for the delay in answering. Fill out an on line consultation from my web site and send photos of your hair "wet"... we will contact you as to our evaluation.

----------


## Dr Joseph F. Greco

> Dr. Greco, 
> 
> I was just wondering if I can get this done in California? My hair seems even when I shave it with no guard on an electric shaver but when it grows it look really uneven and thin. So maybe this could help me?


 I am not aware of anyone yet but can keep you posted.

----------


## Dr Joseph F. Greco

> Dr Greco,
> 
> Can you reveal the GF-ECM components that have been added to the enhanced PRP? 
> 
> The ECM is created in a certain way the plasma protein is processed. The ECM is concentrated protein...and all yours!
> 
> 
> Are there any plans to add mesenchymal stem cells or cells that have been reverted to their embryonic state to the injection?  If so, when do you anticipate trials may begin?


 We already have pending patients and we are woking diligently daily.

----------


## Costanza

> We already have pending patients and we are woking diligently daily.


 Can you estimate roughly when you may be offering MSC + PRP/GF injections should the results from the MSC patients prove successful?  Are we talking about a year or so or several years?

Thanks!

----------


## Dr Joseph F. Greco

> Can you estimate roughly when you may be offering MSC + PRP/GF injections should the results from the MSC patients prove successful?  Are we talking about a year or so or several years?
> 
> Thanks!


 Difficult to say at this point and I don't want to speculate to be honest.

----------


## Costanza

Can you detail how the patient prepares for the treatment and walk us through how you proceed in preparing the area to be treated?
Also, what size of needle roller is used?

----------


## Dr Joseph F. Greco

> Can you detail how the patient prepares for the treatment and walk us through how you proceed in preparing the area to be treated?
> Also, what size of needle roller is used?


 Certainly. First 60cc of blood is drawn and it takes about 15 mins to process the PRP. The area of treatment is then localized with Lidocaine. I have used various size rollers, but it is not necessary to use anything but a 1mm length roller because we do not want to traumatize the hair only lightly on the scalp. We are not trying to cause any bleeding. The PRP is then injected in the dermis about an inch apart in the treatment area and a light coating is applied on the scalp. (You will have platelet migration throughout the scalp).We like you keep the growth factors on the scalp overnight and then you can simply shampoo your hair the next day. It takes about 35-40 mins for the entire process and you may wear a hat immediately after, no bandages and no downtime.

----------


## Costanza

Would it be best to cut the hair really short before treatment?  

Do you treat the front of the scalp with PRP, as well, even though the best resuts are achieve on the crown?

----------


## Dr Joseph F. Greco

> Would it be best to cut the hair really short before treatment?


 Not really 1 inch is fine




> Do you treat the front of the scalp with PRP, as well, even though the best resuts are achieve on the crown?


 Yes, we do if we are doing everything on top. Can't hurt as long as patients know where it has demonstrated better results.

----------


## Costanza

How long after the procedure can the treated area be exposed to sun / UV light? I am usng UV light therapy for dermalogical conditions.

----------


## geminidb8

Dear Dr. Greco:  I am wondering if this therapy would help those who have been scarred in past Hair transplant surgeries?  Such as in the donor area(via strip method)  or in scalp reduction scars.  Congrats on you work on this.  --David.

----------


## Robyn

Last May I contracted a scalp fungal infection from a beauty salon that was misdiagnosed by my doctor as psoriasis.  For 4 painful months I was using topical steroids in an alcohol base as treatment - which was doing nothing except perhaps making a stronger fungus, inflicting severe pain and making my condition worse.

I finally found a decent dermatologist who immediately recognized the real problem and arranged a correct treatment program.  The pain, itching and flaking has now stopped, but it took a really long time to arrest the situation.

Hair regrowth has been SLOOOOW.  Glacially so . .  They say that now I am experiencing hair loss from stress and that my scalp suffered an injury and needs time to heal and balance out.

Under these circumstances - do you think this PRP treatment would be helpful to me?  Is this effective for women and men? (I'm a woman)  Thanks

----------


## Refuse2GoBald

Robyn,

While I wouldn't know anything about your particular situation, I would definitely contact Dr. Greco regarding this. He has done a lot of work in the PRP arena. I met with him last week and he performed the simple procedure on me.  Also, I've read posts from Dr. Allen Feller and he appears to be very knowledgeable on the subject as well. I would contact him as well. Best of luck and please keep us posted.

----------


## Dr Joseph F. Greco

> How long after the procedure can the treated area be exposed to sun / UV light? I am usng UV light therapy for dermalogical conditions.


 Hello Costanza, I would say that within a few days you could use UV.... it should not have any negative effects immediately after. Actually, having the high concentrations of growth factors and protein in the scalp may be helpful for your condition.

----------


## Dr Joseph F. Greco

> Dear Dr. Greco:  I am wondering if this therapy would help those who have been scarred in past Hair transplant surgeries?  Such as in the donor area(via strip method)  or in scalp reduction scars.  Congrats on you work on this.  --David.


 While objective biopsy comparative studies of wounds treated with PRP have  demonstrated faster healing, less scar collagen and higher tensile strength (Carter et al, 2003) for these reasons we utilize PRP in the donor area. Literally, thousands of Cardiac surgery wounds are closed yearly with PRP because of anti bacterial effects and the implications of mortality if an infection occurs.

Unfortunately, I do not feel that the use of PRP to reduce scaring years after a surgery in a donor area would be effective.

----------


## Dr Joseph F. Greco

> Last May I contracted a scalp fungal infection from a beauty salon that was misdiagnosed by my doctor as psoriasis.  For 4 painful months I was using topical steroids in an alcohol base as treatment - which was doing nothing except perhaps making a stronger fungus, inflicting severe pain and making my condition worse.
> 
> I finally found a decent dermatologist who immediately recognized the real problem and arranged a correct treatment program.  The pain, itching and flaking has now stopped, but it took a really long time to arrest the situation.
> 
> Hair regrowth has been SLOOOOW.  Glacially so . .  They say that now I am experiencing hair loss from stress and that my scalp suffered an injury and needs time to heal and balance out.
> 
> Under these circumstances - do you think this PRP treatment would be helpful to me?  Is this effective for women and men? (I'm a woman)  Thanks


 Hello Robyn,

Sorry to hear about your problem and fortunately you have found a Dermatologist that is treating your problem. I would continue to follow your Dermatologists protocol and be patient. 

I really do not know if PRP would be helpful in your case, but I would not want to do anything to change your treatment at this time. Sometimes the enemy of good is better!

From our experience females do just as well as males with PRP.

----------


## smileyface19

Dr. Greco

I am 19 years young and have been fortunate enough to save my hair (at least as of the present). I'm on propecia and r-squared and am simply curious... How does this procedure work for kids with mpb (not saying that I'm a child anymore... (but still youthful). I'm no guinie pig or lab rat or anything like that, simply curious and would like to know how this procedure would take place. Very interesting using stem cells to stimulate follicles. Is it the native follicles that are injected with the stem cells or is it these artificial punctured (1mm depth i believe i read) holes which become the new residual resting place of these stem cells? Thanks for your time and for doing a good thing.

----------


## smileyface19

What are the chances of shock loss after the traumatizing of the scalp?

----------


## Dr Joseph F. Greco

> Dr. Greco
> 
> I am 19 years young and have been fortunate enough to save my hair (at least as of the present). I'm on propecia and r-squared and am simply curious... How does this procedure work for kids with mpb (not saying that I'm a child anymore... (but still youthful). I'm no guinie pig or lab rat or anything like that, simply curious and would like to know how this procedure would take place. Very interesting using stem cells to stimulate follicles. Is it the native follicles that are injected with the stem cells or is it these artificial punctured (1mm depth i believe i read) holes which become the new residual resting place of these stem cells? Thanks for your time and for doing a good thing.


 Great thought process..some of us need to listen to what you are saying. 

First, PDGF signals are involved in both epidermis-follicle interaction and the dermal mesenchyme interaction required for hair canal formation and the growth of dermal mesenchyme, respectively.(Takakura et al, 1996)

In 2001, ( Yano et al) identified VEGF as a major mediator of hair follicle growth and cycling providing the first direct evidence that the improved follicle vascularization promotes hair growth and increases follicle and hair size. 

This is what we feel is going on with GF's and hair, especially, in younger patients where miniaturization is beginning to occur. 

Stimulation of the scalp initiates Stat 3 migration and inducing an early antigen response.

----------


## smileyface19

Would you recommend this treatment for younger people who are not good candidates for a surgical hair transplants yet?. I don't want to go under the knife as in HT this early just in case, you know? There is a  doctor in Vancouver who is performing this now as well but by using a different technique. Could you try and explain his technique and how it differs from yours? Also I'd like to get off the Mino because it's kind of a pain in the ass putting it on and stuff, I mean I want to be able to go camping and not have greasy lotion in my hair. Just take a pill every second day and possibly this procedure twice a year. Easy.

----------


## Dr Joseph F. Greco

> What are the chances of shock loss after the traumatizing of the scalp?


 Good question. Never say never in medicine. Depending on  the method and how aggressive you stimulate would directly relate to shock loss. It is not necessary to use a needle longer than 1mm and it is not necessary to cause any bleeding. GF's will not cause shock loss, but if you traumatize to aggressively you may certainly cause shock loss.

----------


## Dr Joseph F. Greco

> Would you recommend this treatment for younger people who are not good candidates for a surgical hair transplants yet? Dr. Robert Jones is performing this now in Toronto which is not far from home... I don't want to go under the knife as in HT this early just in case, you know? Anyway he was trained by you and apperintly theres another doctor in Vancouver who is performing this now as well but by using a different technique. Could you try and explain his technique and how it differs from yours? Also I'd like to get off the Mino because it's kind of a pain in the ass putting it on and stuff, I mean I want to be able to go camping and not have greasy lotion in my hair. Just take a pill every second day and possibly this procedure twice a year. Easy.


 First, if you are experiencing results with Mino stay with it. If it seems like you are leveling off then adding the PRP treatment may be an option.

I do not know what technique the Dr from Vancouver is utilizing so I cannot comment on that.

I use PRP or PRP with the protein matrix (Orogen Plus). The technique is the same, but the OP formula is proprietary and requires a second processing step to create the extra cellular protein matrix. At this point we have not disclosed that formula.

----------


## iwannakeephair1674

I really want to get this treatment done Dr. Greco! Where can I send you pictures of my hair "wet" and talk to you about seeing if I am a good candidate and possibly scheduling a visit soon. I would really like to get in contact with you about doing this as a yearly treatment. 

Destin

----------


## Dr Joseph F. Greco

> I really want to get this treatment done Dr. Greco! Where can I send you pictures of my hair "wet" and talk to you about seeing if I am a good candidate and possibly scheduling a visit soon. I would really like to get in contact with you about doing this as a yearly treatment. 
> 
> Destin


 Hello Destin,

Just go to grecohairsurgery.com, fill out a remote consultation with all your medical and hair loss history then email photos of your hair wet. We will evaluate them and contact you with our recommendations. 

Best,
JG

----------


## bobthebuilder

Dear Greco,

My question is; with all the growth factors injected into one area, what is the chance of cancer cells forming? and what testing has been taken to assure us there is no risk?

BTB

----------


## Dr Joseph F. Greco

> Dear Greco,
> 
> My question is; with all the growth factors injected into one area, what is the chance of cancer cells forming? and what testing has been taken to assure us there is no risk?
> 
> BTB


  Great question and the answer is no. 

"The secreted growth factors immediately bind to the external surface of the cell membranes of cells in the graft, flap, or wound via transmembrane receptors. Studies have shown that adult mesenchymal stem cells, osteoblasts, fibroblasts, endothelial cells and epidermal cells express the cell membrane receptors to growth factors in PRP. ( Marx, RE 1998) These transmembrane receptors in turn induce and activation of an endogenous internal signal protein, which causes the expression (unlocks) of a normal gene sequence of the cell such as cellular proliferation, matrix formation, osteoid production, collagen synthesis, etc.

The importance of this is that the PRP growth factors never enter the cell or it's nucleus, they are not mutagenic, and they act through the stimulation of normal healing, just much faster. Therefore, PRP has no ability to induce tumor formation and has never done so." (Marx, RE, 2001), ( Schmitz, et al, 2001)

----------


## becky25

So I think that PRP would be a good choice for me. I have androgenic alopecia. I'm a woman and I've tried pretty much everything. Rogaine, spiro to name a few...I don't think I'm losing anymore, but I really want to have enough hair to be me again. But I'm a student and as such I really can't afford to fly to Florida any time soon, money wise and time wise. I'm concerned, however of anyone else doing this. So really what I'm asking is are you training other docs to do this? Hahaha or are you coming to PA soon?? And also I wanted to say is if this works...even alittle cause a little helps, then I am all for you having your own national holiday! Seriously, people who care about this issue are awesome is my book! Thanks for everything.

----------


## bobthebuilder

Dr. Greco,

Thanks for your response.

Question two; Why did you go down the route of using various growth factors from human blood?

Was there ever any though just to use synthetic growth factors?

----------


## Dr Joseph F. Greco

> So I think that PRP would be a good choice for me. I have androgenic alopecia. I'm a woman and I've tried pretty much everything. Rogaine, spiro to name a few...I don't think I'm losing anymore, but I really want to have enough hair to be me again. But I'm a student and as such I really can't afford to fly to Florida any time soon, money wise and time wise. I'm concerned, however of anyone else doing this. So really what I'm asking is are you training other docs to do this? Hahaha or are you coming to PA soon?? And also I wanted to say is if this works...even alittle cause a little helps, then I am all for you having your own national holiday! Seriously, people who care about this issue are awesome is my book! Thanks for everything.


 Hello in PA.... actually I grew up in PA and most of my family is there. The females we have done in the past have done quite well. If you are not coming to Florida then I believe Dr Tom Law in NY may be utilizing PRP. Best, JG

----------


## Dr Joseph F. Greco

> Dr. Greco,
> 
> Thanks for your response.
> 
> Question two; Why did you go down the route of using various growth factors from human blood?
> 
> Was there ever any though just to use synthetic growth factors?


 We have been utilizing a GF/ECM complex and difficult to synthesize at this point. We are working on this and some other things however.

----------


## baldingpittfan

Dr. Greco,

I'm just wondering, do we know why this is not as effective at the hairline as it is in the vertex? Also, is it effective at all at the hairline? My hairline is what I'm losing, well lost, and I'm really hoping for a miracle in this area. Thank you!

----------


## ERROCK

Dr. Greco, 

Are there any Dr.s in California or near using this as of yet?  

Thank you sir!

----------


## Dr Joseph F. Greco

> Dr. Greco,
> 
> I'm just wondering, do we know why this is not as effective at the hairline as it is in the vertex? Also, is it effective at all at the hairline? My hairline is what I'm losing, well lost, and I'm really hoping for a miracle in this area. Thank you!


 Truthfully, I do not know that answer. Like DHT blockers and Rogaine the anterior corners are difficult to treat, but we treat it anyway because it cannot hurt and may help maintain whatever existing hair is there. If you have already lost your hairline hair transplantation is your only option at this point. Many of us are working to solve this problem in the future. Cordially, JG

----------


## Dr Joseph F. Greco

> Dr. Greco, 
> 
> Are there any Dr.s in California or near using this as of yet?  
> 
> Thank you sir!


  I do not know of anyone yet, but can let you know in the future. Again, we are the only one doing the PRP and protein matrix complex as it is a proprietary formula.

----------


## d0072

Hello there Dr. Greco!
I am in need of knowing if this process is available anywhere on the pacific side of the country, if so where?
Also, I am 20 years old, my hairline is receding, not noticbly yet, but on the temples you can see through and my scalp shows but i can tell that my hair isnt growing there anymore,  I just see that the back hair hides it since i comb forward. Will this proccess help any temple regrowth and can it work well with natural vitamins/ suppliments that aid hair restoration such as Saw palmeto and emu oil? 
Thank You!

----------


## Dr Joseph F. Greco

> Hello there Dr. Greco!
> I am in need of knowing if this process is available anywhere on the pacific side of the country, if so where?
> Also, I am 20 years old, my hairline is receding, not noticbly yet, but on the temples you can see through and my scalp shows but i can tell that my hair isnt growing there anymore,  I just see that the back hair hides it since i comb forward. Will this proccess help any temple regrowth and can it work well with natural vitamins/ suppliments that aid hair restoration such as Saw palmeto and emu oil? 
> Thank You!


 I do not know any Doctor on the West Coast yet , but can inform you when there is someone. Like DHT Blockers and Rogaine it is a difficult area to treat. We have treated these areas, but they seem more resistant. Absolutely, this can be used and we encourage the use of multiple therapies because they work in different ways and some ways synergistic.

----------


## d0072

Thank you very much for answering my questions.  Is there anyway I can get ahold of you via E-mail? Im trying to see if i can fly out to FL and get this treatment done before i lose anymore of my hair. Im too young for this to happen and my self esteem has taken a plunge. Thank You!

----------


## baldingpittfan

Dr.,

is this therapy capable of helping a little girl (about 7 years old) who's experience Alopecia Areata? Thank you.

----------


## Dr Joseph F. Greco

> Thank you very much for answering my questions.  Is there anyway I can get ahold of you via E-mail? Im trying to see if i can fly out to FL and get this treatment done before i lose anymore of my hair. Im too young for this to happen and my self esteem has taken a plunge. Thank You!


 Certainly, info@grecohairsurgery.com send a remote consult and photos of your hair wet and we will contact you after evaluation the photos. Thanks JG

----------


## Dr Joseph F. Greco

> Dr.,
> 
> is this therapy capable of helping a little girl (about 7 years old) who's experience Alopecia Areata? Thank you.


 Please send photos and a history of her hair loss to info@grecohairsurgery.com and we will contact you directly. Thank you, JG

----------


## baldingpittfan

Thank you Dr. Greco. I'm only a friend of a friend of the parents of this little girl .......... but I'll pass this info on and hopefully they'll look into it further.

----------


## gillenator

> Thank you Dr. Greco. I'm only a friend of a friend of the parents of this little girl .......... but I'll pass this info on and hopefully they'll look into it further.


 If in fact the young girl does end up having the treatment and it improves her situation, please let the rest of us know.  This could potentially be successful in treating various other forms of alopecia including traction and universalys, etc.

----------


## ERROCK

> I do not know of anyone yet, but can let you know in the future. Again, we are the only one doing the PRP and protein matrix complex as it is a proprietary formula.


 Dr. Greco, I have heard that Dr. Umar in Santa Monica California now offers PRP.  Are you aware of this?  Is this the same process that you provide?  I am stuck in CA and desperate for a solution but enjoy your feedback.

Thank you Sir!

E

----------


## iwannakeephair1674

ERROCK, I just had this treatment yesterday from Dr. Greco and I believe that it would be vital for you to go to a doctor who has had experience with this. There are a lot of doctor's trying to get their hand in this and I would be very cautious especially if they are not Dr. Joe Greco or a member of the IAHRS.

I had a great experience with Dr. Greco and his staff. I saw some of his patients who had this treatment done and their results turned out extraordinarily well. The process did not take long and it was very light on pain. Most of the time was spent in his office talking about how "crazy" and amazing times are right now with PRP. (seeing what this treatment can do is crazy!) I believe that we are on the brink of putting an end to hairloss. I will be posting pictures of my progress, but thus far my hair looks great right now and you cannot tell that just yesterday I had this treatment done. I feel reassured that things will be great and I will keep all of you posted.


I want to thank Dr. Greco and his staff (especially Barb) for making my visit a pleasant experience and will be looking forward to seeing ya'll again. This is a very exciting time to be in the hairloss community! I suggest to everyone that they do their research and go to doctors who are on the forefront of this technology, and that doctor is Joe Greco.


-Destin

----------


## ERROCK

Thanks so much Destin!  I appreciate your words and wish yoo the of best results!  Look forward to any and all pictures!  I actually met with Dr. Staub from the group today and he stated that he is meeting with Dr. Greco late July and if the results of the procedure look as though they will help, he plans on starting the process here on the West Coast.  I am very hopeful and again really really appreciate your words of encouragement!

----------


## crashul

Dr. Greco, how much does one session of your procedure cost?

----------


## d0072

Hey there Dr. Greco, I sent my pictures to the email you provided about 2 weeks ago. I have not recieved a response but still am hoping for one. Please let me know when you or a staff member has evaluated them. Thank You!

----------


## gillenator

> Hey there Dr. Greco, I sent my pictures to the email you provided about 2 weeks ago. I have not recieved a response but still am hoping for one. Please let me know when you or a staff member has evaluated them. Thank You!


 You may want to re-send it to them.

----------


## Dr Joseph F. Greco

> Dr. Greco, how much does one session of your procedure cost?


 Please call our office 727-791-3830 and Barb or Maria can assist you with this. Thanks JG

----------


## Dr Joseph F. Greco

> Hey there Dr. Greco, I sent my pictures to the email you provided about 2 weeks ago. I have not recieved a response but still am hoping for one. Please let me know when you or a staff member has evaluated them. Thank You!


 Sorry for the mix up........ I apologize because I do all the evaluations and try to return each email evaluation. Please resend it the photos again and I will respond this week. Thanks JG

----------


## splitting hairs

Dr Greco, Well done for all your hard work with PRP by the way and your desire to share it with others.  

You have been using PRP on non-transplanted hairs for a while now (compared to anyone else).  However as we know, regular treatments, every six months for example, are required to maintain any benefit from the treatment.  

However, as we know drugs like propecia's effectiveness fades with time.  So what I am asking really is that in the work that you have done with PRP so far, although it is early days, are there any suggestions that its effectiveness will fade with time and hairloss will continue, despite regular treatments?    

Thanks for your time.

----------


## Dr Joseph F. Greco

> Dr Greco, Well done for all your hard work with PRP by the way and your desire to share it with others.  
> 
> You have been using PRP on non-transplanted hairs for a while now (compared to anyone else).  However as we know, regular treatments, every six months for example, are required to maintain any benefit from the treatment.  
> 
> However, as we know drugs like propecia's effectiveness fades with time.  So what I am asking really is that in the work that you have done with PRP so far, although it is early days, are there any suggestions that its effectiveness will fade with time and hairloss will continue, despite regular treatments?    
> 
> Thanks for your time.


 Great questions SH's. First, I don't think 6 months is necessary, but 11 months to a year should be fine. If you choose to do it sooner then no harm because I don't think you are not going to build a immunity to your own cells like a medicine. We feel that increasing vascularity to the follicles, as demonstrated by three independent studies, is increasing hair diameter. Additionally, we feel that because this therapy has such strong antinflamatory properties this is also a component we will need to consider and study more in Androgenic Alopecia.... this is what may be happening in the Alopecia Areata patients we are treating with PRP and GF complexes. Thanks JG

----------


## Dr. Glenn Charles

Joe, I am excited to get a first hand look at the ECM as soon as it becomes available. I am also looking forward to being able to retrieve stem cells from either peripheral blood or adipose tissue. I was surprised to find out that there is a higher concentration of stem cells in adipose tissue and that it also contains a wider variety of stem cells compared to blood. I am looking forward to getting a bunch of the PRP/ECM/Stem Cell doctors together in Amsterdam to do some brainstorming.

----------


## Dr Joseph F. Greco

> Joe, I am excited to get a first hand look at the ECM as soon as it becomes available. I am also looking forward to being able to retrieve stem cells from either peripheral blood or adipose tissue. I was surprised to find out that there is a higher concentration of stem cells in adipose tissue and that it also contains a wider variety of stem cells compared to blood. I am looking forward to getting a bunch of the PRP/ECM/Stem Cell doctors together in Amsterdam to do some brainstorming.


 Hey Glenn sounds like a plan. I'm sure there will be some stimulating research, ideas and discussions in Amsterdam and look forward to participating in constructive dialogue after or between the meetings. Have a safe trip. Joe

----------


## splitting hairs

Hi Dr Greco, thanks for your reply.

I've got another quick question for you.  My brother has seborrheic dermatitis of the scalp (his condition is quite mild).  Would he be able to get PRP done.  Also, you mentioned it has anti-inflammatory properties.  Could this potentially help his condition?? 

Thanks.

----------


## Dr Joseph F. Greco

> Hi Dr Greco, thanks for your reply.
> 
> I've got another quick question for you.  My brother has seborrheic dermatitis of the scalp (his condition is quite mild).  Would he be able to get PRP done.  Also, you mentioned it has anti-inflammatory properties.  Could this potentially help his condition?? 
> 
> Thanks.


  So far we have seen improvements in scalp conditions almost immediately after infusion of high concentrations of growth factors and protein. Its all good for the scalp and hair. It is not a cure but absolutely not a contraindication and would be helpful. Thanks JG

----------


## becky25

Where can we see pictures of progress. I really want to get this done, but I would have to fly down spending twice as much as it costs. So I need to know it works. Please if anyone had it done, please fill us in about it.   :Smile:

----------


## Dr Joseph F. Greco

> Where can we see pictures of progress. I really want to get this done, but I would have to fly down spending twice as much as it costs. So I need to know it works. Please if anyone had it done, please fill us in about it.


  Hi becky25, There are photos on my blog at grecohairblog.com of a female. We have had nice results with females and almost everyone feels they see a decrease in hair loss. if you go to my web site and fill out a remote consult, send photos for your hair wet we can evaluate them and  connect you with patients who have had PRP. Best,
JG

----------


## frekey

Dr Greco, I've had a few on going injuries first I had a head injury that left me with 2 scars in the back of my head and hair doesn't grow there.  Would PRP therapy stimulate hair growth?

Also relating to PRP, I have muscle damage(according to my chiropractor) to my neck shoulder area, where my trapezius muscles is overworked and hard as a rock.  Would PRP injections to the trapezius area help me?  Thank you

----------


## splitting hairs

Dr Greco, I am aware that you have been using PRP for some time, but do you have any before and after pictures that you can post for us?  There are very few available, including on your website.  I am considering PRP myself but would like to see some more pictures before I go ahead and book it.  

Many Thanks, SH.

----------


## Dr Joseph F. Greco

> Dr Greco, I've had a few on going injuries first I had a head injury that left me with 2 scars in the back of my head and hair doesn't grow there.  Would PRP therapy stimulate hair growth?
> 
> Also relating to PRP, I have muscle damage(according to my chiropractor) to my neck shoulder area, where my trapezius muscles is overworked and hard as a rock.  Would PRP injections to the trapezius area help me?  Thank you


 Freaky
 PRP will not work to grow hair in the scar at the back of your head and while we do various orthobiologic injections for  arthritis, tendon, ligament and soft tissue injuries, unfortunately, PRP will not work for muscle spasms as you are experiencing.  Thanks for the inquiry. JG

----------


## Dr Joseph F. Greco

> Dr Greco, I am aware that you have been using PRP for some time, but do you have any before and after pictures that you can post for us?  There are very few available, including on your website.  I am considering PRP myself but would like to see some more pictures before I go ahead and book it.  
> 
> Many Thanks, SH.


  Hello SH The three photos posted on my blog are the only ones I have permission to post on the internet unfortunately. Additionally, posting photos is difficult because evaluation is always subjective. As to the efficacy of the therapy, three independent studies indicate when you increase vascularity to the follicle, as this does, the follicle increase in size. Cordially, JG

----------


## phoenix3

Dr. Greco, first thanks for responding our questions about PRP. My only concern with this treatment is if it can mantain  the benefits obtained if you repeated once and again.

----------


## koenigsegg

Hello Dr Greco,

I've heard that the prohairclinic in Belgium is going to offer PRP in the end of september after having spoken to Drs, who already are performing PRP. Have they spoken to you? If so, are they going to use the same techniques that you offer/did they learn from you, how to apply PRP?

Is it really necessary to cut the hair down to one inch? I have long hair and would like to keep them long. 

Thanks for your help!
Greetings from Germany

----------


## Lyric

Hi Dr.Greco,

I am a 38 year old female who started to lose hair 2 years ago at an accelerated rate once my spironolactone dosage (originally prescribed for acne) was halved from 75 mg's to 37.5 mg's. This seemed to either kickstart or uncover what I have been told is androgenic alopecia. Since then I have had my dosage upped to 150 mg's a day but it doesn't seem to be slowing down the hair loss. I also am getting some spiderweb -like hairs that fall out which tells me the follicles are dying.
I live in Vancouver, B.C. and can only seem to find the name of one person (Dr. Moonsang Choi, a naturopath) who performs this therapy on patients. Are you familiar with his work and do you know of anyone else in the Pacific Northwest that is skilled at performing this procedure ?

I know of someone who just came down and got the procedure done by you and had a very positive experience. If finances allowed, I'd jump on a plane to Tampa too.

Thanks for your time,
Lyric

----------


## Dr Joseph F. Greco

> Hello Dr Greco,
> 
> I've heard that the prohairclinic in Belgium is going to offer PRP in the end of september after having spoken to Drs, who already are performing PRP. Have they spoken to you? If so, are they going to use the same techniques that you offer/did they learn from you, how to apply PRP?
> 
> Is it really necessary to cut the hair down to one inch? I have long hair and would like to keep them long. 
> 
> Thanks for your help!
> Greetings from Germany


 Thank you for your question. They have not spoken to me and I have not trained anyone in that particular clinic, but I understand they are doing PRP for hair treatments. In my experience it is not necessary to cut your hair as we do many females with this procedure and besides why decrease aesthetic density? Best,
JG

----------


## Dr Joseph F. Greco

> Hi Dr.Greco,
> 
> I am a 38 year old female who started to lose hair 2 years ago at an accelerated rate once my spironolactone dosage (originally prescribed for acne) was halved from 75 mg's to 37.5 mg's. This seemed to either kickstart or uncover what I have been told is androgenic alopecia. Since then I have had my dosage upped to 150 mg's a day but it doesn't seem to be slowing down the hair loss. I also am getting some spiderweb -like hairs that fall out which tells me the follicles are dying.
> I live in Vancouver, B.C. and can only seem to find the name of one person (Dr. Moonsang Choi, a naturopath) who performs this therapy on patients. Are you familiar with his work and do you know of anyone else in the Pacific Northwest that is skilled at performing this procedure ?
> 
> I know of someone who just came down and got the procedure done by you and had a very positive experience. If finances allowed, I'd jump on a plane to Tampa too.
> 
> Thanks for your time,
> Lyric


 Hi Lyric, I am not familiar with Dr Choi and his PRP technique or procedure and unfortunately we have not trained anyone in the Pacific Northwest. I suggest calling my office and getting the specifics and more information. In the meantime, please feel free to send an online consultation from my web site and send photos of your hair wet for evaluation. This way we can communicate directly. Cordially, JG

----------


## yourrsunshine29@aol.com

Hello Dr. Greco,

     I have been diagnosed with PCOS, and I've been loosing a lot of hair for the last 4 years. I feel as I'm quickly running out of options at the moment. None of the medications I've been on have worked. I'm current using Rogaine for men, I'm not seeing any results from that either. I'm wondering if I would be a good candidate for PRP? I would also like to know how I would find a local doctor in my area. I live in Southern California. 

Thank you.

----------


## Dr Joseph F. Greco

> Hello Dr. Greco,
> 
>      I have been diagnosed with PCOS, and I've been loosing a lot of hair for the last 4 years. I feel as I'm quickly running out of options at the moment. None of the medications I've been on have worked. I'm current using Rogaine for men, I'm not seeing any results from that either. I'm wondering if I would be a good candidate for PRP? I would also like to know how I would find a local doctor in my area. I live in Southern California. 
> 
> Thank you.


 Hello yoursunshine This is quite interesting because while PCOS is associated with platelet dysfunction the use of PRP in your condition should not be an issue. Think of a platelet as a sealed envelope containing growth factors inside. When platelets are exposed to thrombin, which is released by the body, they change shape and "stick" to the the thrombin mesh, so the other important duty of platelets is for hemostasis or stopping bleeding. So in other words the envelope becomes sticky. 
In PCOS the platelet dysfunction has to do with the "stickiness" of the envelop, so to speak and not the GF's that are inside the envelope so the GF's are there and can be released. 
If you have tried the other traditional therapies then this could be an alternative for you. Best, JG

----------


## yourrsunshine29@aol.com

Thank you for your reply. What would be my next step?

----------


## Dr Joseph F. Greco

> Thank you for your reply. What would be my next step?


 Hello yourrsunshine simply call my office. Barb can give you details and assist you. 727 791-3830 Best,JG

----------


## pipsnum

Dr. Greco, would PRP have any benefit for those with hair-loss due to fungus growth?

pipsnum

----------


## Dr Joseph F. Greco

> Dr. Greco, would PRP have any benefit for those with hair-loss due to fungus growth?
> 
> pipsnum


 Hello pipsum. PRP does not have anti fungal properties so unfortunately it would not help with hair loss do to fungal infections. Thanks JG

----------


## chiko

hello dr greco i would like to make an appoinment with you,do you have your office in clearwater or sarasota fl?

----------


## Dr Joseph F. Greco

> hello dr greco i would like to make an appoinment with you,do you have your office in clearwater or sarasota fl?


  Hello chiko I have offices in both places but suggest coming to Clearwater since flights are cheaper and more options coming into Tampa. Contact Barb at my office for specifics and she can coordinate scheduling for you.  In the meantime go to my web site fill out a remote consultation and send photos of your hair wet. Thanks and I look forward to meeting you. Best, JG

----------


## chiko

> Hello chiko I have offices in both places but suggest coming to Clearwater since flights are cheaper and more options coming into Tampa. Contact Barb at my office for specifics and she can coordinate scheduling for you.  In the meantime go to my web site fill out a remote consultation and send photos of your hair wet. Thanks and I look forward to meeting you. Best, JG


 Dr. greco,  i live in sarasota,my dermatologist is dr. newman,you guys work for center for sight right?

----------


## Dr Joseph F. Greco

> Dr. greco,  i live in sarasota,my dermatologist is dr. newman,you guys work for center for sight right?


  Yes, I do hair restoration at the Sarasota office and work with both Dr Newman and Dr Fezza. In that case I suggest you make an appointment for a consultation at the CFS and we can proceed from there in Sarasota! Best, JG

----------


## blowmeup

Hello Dr. Greco,
Are there any updates on PRP, like more patient photos or videos you can share with us? I just watched Spencer Kobren talking to one of your patients on his radio show and this technology sounds super exciting!!

----------


## Phatalis

Dr. Greco,

Sorry if this has been already asked, as I don't want to waste your time but what are the reasons that this procedure does not work on the hairline? I understand this is a new procedure and it's probably still unknown...

I'm 23 and have most of my hair thinning in the front hairline for now... about to get on Propecia to hold me down. I'm moving to Florida in the next year or two and will pretty much be a guinea pig for this as of right now it sounds like the most promising procedure currently. 

I will also basically pay any amount of money to fight my hairloss.

----------


## MG63

Apologies, if I'm repeating an earlier question.  I'm new to the group and was hoping to get some guidance on doctors in the Washington DC / Northern Virginia area that are performing PRP treatments. thanks MG63

----------


## iwannakeephair1674

Hey all, 

    I just got in from having my 2nd PRP treatment performed by Dr. Greco in Clearwater, Florida. I was extremely satisfied with the results from the first procedure having some new baby hairs sprouting out with reversal of miniturization and overall estimated increase in thickness by more than 10%. (1st PRP treatment was done June 23, 2009)

    Dr. Greco has truly pioneered and embraced this new technology and I can promise everyone here that the future improvements and possibilities of PRP are being looked into and it is an extremely exciting time for hair loss sufferers. I have uploaded pictures of my hair directly after the treatment at:

http://www.hairtransplantcommunity.c...akeephair1674/ 

I had Dr. Greco focus heavily in the frontal hairline and bi-temporal region, where it is know that hair is the most stubborn to treat. As my pictures show, there is no need to worry about this treatment causing any damage and that there is very little evidence that a treatment was performed at all. I can assure everyone that no one would know anything was done the next day following your treatment because all the evidence would be gone!

I would like to thank Dr. Greco and his staff for yet another pleasant experience and I am a firm believer that this treatment does work. This technology is extremely exciting to me because how cool would it be to have the results of something like Propecia without ever being on Propecia? I can also promise it can ONLY get better!

I will update more soon,
-Destin

----------


## Phatalis

> Apologies, if I'm repeating an earlier question.  I'm new to the group and was hoping to get some guidance on doctors in the Washington DC / Northern Virginia area that are performing PRP treatments. thanks MG63


 I'd like to know this as well as I live in the same vicinity.

----------


## Dr Joseph F. Greco

> Hello Dr. Greco,
> Are there any updates on PRP, like more patient photos or videos you can share with us? I just watched Spencer Kobren talking to one of your patients on his radio show and this technology sounds super exciting!!


 Hello Blowmeup. Yes, I just posted an example of a Bio surgical combination on grecohairblog.com where the patient had hair transplantation in the frontal two thirds and PRP injected in the crown and no grafts in the crown. You can see his result after 11 months and one session. I took these photos when he returned at 11 months for a PRP only session. Note in the crown if hair is thinned out like it was in the initial photo it does not grow to the length that it has in the after photo. 

Yes, we are doing a new additional step in processing that increases the the percentage of captured platelets higher than just when only a centrifuge is used. Centrifuges generally capture 80% of platelets in a given unit of whole blood. We actually did this on Destin who visited me yesterday.

----------


## Dr Joseph F. Greco

> Dr. Greco,
> 
> Sorry if this has been already asked, as I don't want to waste your time but what are the reasons that this procedure does not work on the hairline? I understand this is a new procedure and it's probably still unknown...
> 
> I'm 23 and have most of my hair thinning in the front hairline for now... about to get on Propecia to hold me down. I'm moving to Florida in the next year or two and will pretty much be a guinea pig for this as of right now it sounds like the most promising procedure currently. 
> 
> I will also basically pay any amount of money to fight my hairloss.


 Phatalis great question and I wish I had the answer but with all therapies the frontal hairline is the most resistant to therapy besides moving hair. It is the nature of AGA. We do treat the frontal hairline as a preventative therapy and I see some reversal, but nothing like a hair transplant result.

----------


## Dr Joseph F. Greco

> I'd like to know this as well as I live in the same vicinity.


  Sorry I do not know anyone in that area doing this therapy. JG

----------


## Buckerine11

Hi Dr. Greco,
One question/concern I have about the PRP procedure is the variability of platelet count in the healthy population. The normal range is 150k-450k/ml. Therefore, for any two people that opt for this treatment, it's possible that they are getting a 3x difference of platelets injected into their scalp. Since we don't know for the certain the mechanism of action of this procedure, it's also possible that there is a threshold of platelets, where any amount of platelets below would not yield any positive results. I think this platelet count variability may be a key contributor to the difference in efficacy that we are observing with this procedure. 
What are your thoughts about this?
Thanks.

----------


## Dr Joseph F. Greco

> Hi Dr. Greco,
> One question/concern I have about the PRP procedure is the variability of platelet count in the healthy population. The normal range is 150k-450k/ml. Therefore, for any two people that opt for this treatment, it's possible that they are getting a 3x difference of platelets injected into their scalp. Since we don't know for the certain the mechanism of action of this procedure, it's also possible that there is a threshold of platelets, where any amount of platelets below would not yield any positive results. I think this platelet count variability may be a key contributor to the difference in efficacy that we are observing with this procedure. 
> What are your thoughts about this?
> Thanks.


 Wow what a great question. Yes, that is absolutely the variable with autologus ( same person) PRP and even in that one person platelet counts will vary from one week to the next. 
We have developed a homologus lyophilized  (freeze dried) cytokine ( GF ) rich plasma where we can control the dose of GF's, which is the future of PRP. In other words, "GF's in a bottle", pure GF's in plasma and no cells so no antigenic reaction, that has a shelf life of 2 years. All you have to do is add sodium chloride and finito, use it, no blood draw and it is a consistent level every time!
We are currently using this is vet medicine studies and not only does it work on soft tissue and wounds, but it is very effective regenerating bone for non-union fractures. Of course, this will need FDA approval as a drug and this is our intention. JG

----------


## MG63

Dr. Greco -- as a follow-up to the question regarding doctors in the Washington DC area that PRP. Since there is nobody in this area. Where are the closest doctors - North Carolina, Pennsylvania, MD, NY?

thanks.

----------


## Dr Joseph F. Greco

> Dr. Greco -- as a follow-up to the question regarding doctors in the Washington DC area that PRP. Since there is nobody in this area. Where are the closest doctors - North Carolina, Pennsylvania, MD, NY?
> 
> thanks.


  MG63 Dr Jeff Epstein has an office in NY you could check with his office. Best, JG

----------


## MG63

thanks so much.

----------


## twentiesbalding

Dr Greco

There has been lots of news recently about the effectiveness of PRP in a number of studies. What does this do for its use in hair loss. http://news.google.co.uk/news?hl=en&...-8&sa=N&tab=wn

----------


## Preston

Hi Dr Greco , 

I would just like to know if PRP is usefull with diffuse hair loss ? can it help stopping it on the entire scalp ?

Do you know of anyone doing this therapy in europe ? maybe in England ? I live in Belgium 

Thanks

----------


## helenah

Hello Dr Greco,

One thing thats bothered me about PRP and using the patients own blood  , is the presence of any pre-exisiting disorders or illnesses ( esp related to connected tissue like Hypermobility ) that might influence the overall results.

Are you aware of any complications or , worse results happening from  patients using PRP who fit into this category i.e. whether its been done on scalp or on other areas like knees  ?

thanks

helena

----------


## Dr Joseph F. Greco

> Dr Greco
> 
> There has been lots of news recently about the effectiveness of PRP in a number of studies. What does this do for its use in hair loss. http://news.google.co.uk/news?hl=en&...-8&sa=N&tab=wn


 We are studying the effects on hair growth in hair surgery and hair miniaturization. Soon we will initiate a double blind randomized independent study for AGA. After being in hair surgery 27 years and doing over 400 procedures the past three years and completing two research grant studies with PRP, there is a positive difference and numerous other independent studies in hair surgery indicate that.

----------


## Dr Joseph F. Greco

> Hello Dr Greco,
> 
> One thing thats bothered me about PRP and using the patients own blood  , is the presence of any pre-exisiting disorders or illnesses ( esp related to connected tissue like Hypermobility ) that might influence the overall results.
> 
> Are you aware of any complications or , worse results happening from  patients using PRP who fit into this category i.e. whether its been done on scalp or on other areas like knees  ?
> 
> thanks
> 
> helena


 There are very few complications with PRP since it is your own cells. However, the "absolute" contra indications, which are quite rare and should be verified with patients medical histories are platelet dysfunction syndrome, critical thrombocytopenia, hypofibrinogenemia, septicemia, sensitivity to bovine thrombin. There are "relative" contraindications such as steroid injections two weeks prior, fever, recent illness, HGB <10g/dl, platelet count <105/ul, active pseudomonas, enterococcus or Klebsiella infections. To put this in perspective, we have not had any patient with hair or ortho biologic treatment present with absolute contraindications or have any complication.

----------


## MG63

> There are very few complications with PRP since it is your own cells. However, the "absolute" contra indications, which are quite rare and should be verified with patients medical histories are platelet dysfunction syndrome, critical thrombocytopenia, hypofibrinogenemia, septicemia, sensitivity to bovine thrombin. There are "relative" contraindications such as steroid injections two weeks prior, fever, recent illness, HGB <10g/dl, platelet count <105/ul, active pseudomonas, enterococcus or Klebsiella infections. To put this in perspective, we have not had any patient with hair or ortho biologic treatment present with absolute contraindications or have any complication.


 after PRP, do / should most patients stop using minoxidil and other topicals?  Also are there products they should use or avoid?

----------


## Dr Joseph F. Greco

> after PRP, do / should most patients stop using minoxidil and other topicals?  Also are there products they should use or avoid?


 Absolutely not. I would continue to use minoxidil. Especially, minoxidil, because in addition to working on the potassium channels it also increases Vascular Endothelial Growth Factor VEGF, which is how we feel the PRP is working. So anything that increases micro circulation is good. 

If patients are on DHT blockers we encourage them to stay on that therapy as well.

----------


## MG63

> Absolutely not. I would continue to use minoxidil. Especially, minoxidil, because in addition to working on the potassium channels it also increases Vascular Endothelial Growth Factor VEGF, which is how we feel the PRP is working. So anything that increases micro circulation is good. 
> 
> If patients are on DHT blockers we encourage them to stay on that therapy as well.


 thanks for the fast response.

----------


## mascott23

Dr. Greco,
In a post last year u said that u were unaware of any doctors using this procedure in California, i was wondering if this is still the case? Also, what,if any, updates have you made to the PRP procedure during the last year?

----------


## MG63

Dr. Greco -- have one follow-up question. Before my PRP treatment I was micro-needling with a 0.25 mm micro-needle 3x per week and had some good results. Is it safe to resume micro-needling after PRP?

----------


## Dr. Glenn Charles

I am curious to hear what Dr. Greco has to say. My first thought is that after a few days I would not think it would cause any harm.

----------


## MG63

Greeting,

I had PRP in the crown area approximately 12 weeks ago - below are my observations to date, comments welcomed.

6 weeks  - noticed thickening
10 weeks - slight increase in shedding of small /thin hairs (approximately 1-2" in length) only.

----------


## bellerofonte

Dear MG63, the biggest trouble when we talk about PRP treatment ( till now) is that we saw really few pictures about results/improvements of people who tryed it.

If you clearly notice an improvement in your crown area ,please, let us see some pictures!

We'll be all really pleasant about!

----------


## hdude46

updates from dr greco would be great....spencer can you help with this?

----------


## Dr Joseph F. Greco

> Dr. Greco,
> In a post last year u said that u were unaware of any doctors using this procedure in California, i was wondering if this is still the case? Also, what,if any, updates have you made to the PRP procedure during the last year?


 Sorry for the delay in answering... I have been traveling. Dr Jim Deyarmin in San Diego is offering PRP. We have not had any significant updates regarding what we are doing; however, some physicians such a Dr Fabio Rinaldi in Milan are reporting some nice results with AGA and AA patients. Best,
JG

----------


## Dr Joseph F. Greco

> Dr. Greco -- have one follow-up question. Before my PRP treatment I was micro-needling with a 0.25 mm micro-needle 3x per week and had some good results. Is it safe to resume micro-needling after PRP?


 Absolutely, we encourage stimulation to promote the Stat 3 before and after the treatment. Thanks,
JG

----------


## hdude46

Dr. Greco,

did you get my email about measuring hair counts in patients you treat with prp?

----------


## Dr Joseph F. Greco

> updates from dr greco would be great....spencer can you help with this?


 I have no new PRP hair updates at this point. We have been working on a number of new products in wound care and have been quite involved in testing the past few months. Last week we had a patent issure for bone regeneration by using PRP in bone grafts. 
Regarding your question of "follow up objective follow up testing on our patients", we have not done more follow up studies on our treated patientrs. I can report that many patients have been quite pleased with their results thus far. We have been trying to set up a larger independent hair study in that regard and will share that when it is implemented and finalized. There are other independent studies ongoing regarding PRP and hair survival regarding utilization of PRP in hair restoration surgery that will come our in the next year. Thanks for your interest. JG

----------


## hdude46

Dr. Greco,

Would it be safe to say then that most of your treated patients have just as much (if not more) hair as they had prior to treatment?

----------


## MG63

will do on the pix.

----------


## MG63

Dr. Greco - is the shedding of small hairs 10-12 weeks after PRP common. It is a very strange occurrence - the hairs are all about the same length and very thin.

----------


## bellerofonte

Dear MG, waiting for the answer of Dr Greco I think that the shedding of miniaturized hairs is a good signal, because they're the first hair to fall if a therapy is effective and probabily they will be thicker in the next hair cicle ( the same thing happend with every effectiveness treatment).

It's also a reasonable time, coz if you think well, minoxidil after 3 months (12 weeks) begin giving shedding and in the 4th and 5th months you begin to see results.

I cross fingers for you!

p.s. remember the pictures! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## bellerofonte

Sorry MG63, are you the user which used Dermaheal lotion and had interesting results?
I found searching in google a user with the same nickname and he talked in many topics about Dermaheal, that's why I'm asking.

----------


## gillenator

> Dr. Greco - is the shedding of small hairs 10-12 weeks after PRP common. It is a very strange occurrence - the hairs are all about the same length and very thin.


 
The shedding is a good sign IMHO.

----------


## 79BirdofPrey

Hi Dr. Greco, I took a skim through this thread once before but I can't recall if/where this question was answered so I apologize in advance.

I watched the video of the inject of PRP. If I wanted PRP injected across my entire scalp (not just one smaller area) could more blood be taken for more PRP? In the video only 50cc of blood are taken and I know when I donate blood they take about a pint. Thank you!

----------


## Dr. Glenn Charles

I generally use a 54ml blood sample for my standard PRP treatments. I do not see why an additional 54ml of blood could could not be taken. The procedure would take a little longer because you would have to spin the two blood samples seperately unless you have two machines. This certainly would allow the physician to cover a larger area of the scalp. There may also be an additional cost due to more disposable supplies being used during the procedure.

----------


## 79BirdofPrey

One more question if you don't mind.

I have some hairs that are thinner than others, I'm not sure if this is due to the miniaturization process or not. After PRP, will those thinner hairs shed and regrow to their natural thickness, or will they just stop thinning?

----------


## brentipold

> One more question if you don't mind.
> 
> I have some hairs that are thinner than others, I'm not sure if this is due to the miniaturization process or not. After PRP, will those thinner hairs shed and regrow to their natural thickness, or will they just stop thinning?


 Theres no guarantee of prp working for you.... Personally, I saw no results from this and I havent seen many postings of it because quite frankly, I dont think it works.. If it works at all its in a very very small % of ppl...Plus I dont see many ppl posting or raving about their results on any hairloss forum im on...quackery...

----------


## iwannakeephair1674

> Theres no guarantee of prp working for you.... Personally, I saw no results from this and I havent seen many postings of it because quite frankly, I dont think it works.. If it works at all its in a very very small % of ppl...Plus I dont see many ppl posting or raving about their results on any hairloss forum im on...quackery...


 I'm going to have to politely disagree. I feel like it does in fact work, and pretty well. I've heard from prominent doctors and have also seen within myself that it works. I'm going back for my 3rd treatment in mid September. I'm not sure in the percentage of people that it works in, but to say for sure it doesn't work or it's quackery I think might be pushing it a bit. 

Brentipold, if I remember correctly I heard that you responded well to Propecia, but I'm curious as to why you stopped Propecia after getting PRP done? Sorry if I am mistaking about this. 

But as far as guarantee that it will work for you, it's kind of unpredictable, similarly to known effective treatments as Propecia. I know of people who have tried Propecia and still continued to lose their hair, or didn't have that great of results... but I wouldn't call something like Propecia quackery. 

Have hope! I think PRP is effective and can at least help maintain hair for most people, which is a miracle in itself. 

Anyways I hope this helps in some way,
Destin

----------


## brentipold

> I'm going to have to politely disagree. I feel like it does in fact work, and pretty well. I've heard from prominent doctors and have also seen within myself that it works. I'm going back for my 3rd treatment in mid September. I'm not sure in the percentage of people that it works in, but to say for sure it doesn't work or it's quackery I think might be pushing it a bit. 
> 
> Brentipold, if I remember correctly I heard that you responded well to Propecia, but I'm curious as to why you stopped Propecia after getting PRP done? Sorry if I am mistaking about this. 
> 
> But as far as guarantee that it will work for you, it's kind of unpredictable, similarly to known effective treatments as Propecia. I know of people who have tried Propecia and still continued to lose their hair, or didn't have that great of results... but I wouldn't call something like Propecia quackery. 
> 
> Have hope! I think PRP is effective and can at least help maintain hair for most people, which is a miracle in itself. 
> 
> Anyways I hope this helps in some way,
> Destin


 Id have to disagree with you.. again you dont see people talking about their good results from it.. Mainly because there just arent many people that have had good results or any results... When I went to see Dr. Feller for my PRP treatment, I asked him how many ppl he had treated with PRP and how many responded well or at all.. His response was, "3 out of 47".. Had I not driven 500 miles to NYC, I would have ran for my life.. Those are turrible odds.. 6%!..Im also part of a few other hairloss forums and the whole prp craze has died down so much that literally you never hear it brought up...You also don't see anyone here raving about their results.. except you... sorry but the results you're seeing are probably from your propecia use...  You take, what 5 mg a day?? and you're suppose to improve over a course of 2 years...If you had just done PRP alone U might be able to say you're seeing results.. but sorry, I just don't buy it.Dr. Greco said it himself.. on this thread, that PRP should be done WITH PROPECIA and MONOXIL... Yes, I did see amazing results from propecia (1mg) after almost 3 months... but the sides were to much for me to bear with it any longer.

----------


## iwannakeephair1674

> Id have to disagree with you.. again you dont see people talking about their good results from it.. Mainly because there just arent many people that have had good results or any results... When I went to see Dr. Feller for my PRP treatment, I asked him how many ppl he had treated with PRP and how many responded well or at all.. His response was, "3 out of 47".. Had I not driven 500 miles to NYC, I would have ran for my life.. Those are turrible odds.. 6%!..Im also part of a few other hairloss forums and the whole prp craze has died down so much that literally you never hear it brought up...You also don't see anyone here raving about their results.. except you... sorry but the results you're seeing are probably from your propecia use...  You take, what 5 mg a day?? and you're suppose to improve over a course of 2 years...If you had just done PRP alone U might be able to say you're seeing results.. but sorry, I just don't buy it.Dr. Greco said it himself.. on this thread, that PRP should be done WITH PROPECIA and MONOXIL... Yes, I did see amazing results from propecia (1mg) after almost 3 months... but the sides were to much for me to bear with it any longer.


 I'm sorry for your bad experience, I guess that we'd have to agree to disagree. The thing is the places where I had Dr. Greco truly focus on, it seemed to improve a good deal, but then again everyone is different. I thought I heard that Dr. Feller was getting good results on another forum. Also, I have followed other people's progress on womenshairlossproject.com that seems to be really good. 

Do you think it has helped maintain your hair if anything?... I just read your post on another forum that you said:

"2 weeks is probably to early unless ur really lucky.. It's been 7 weeks for me. I think i've had less loss.. Actually I know I have. But no thickening yet.. I know one of dr. Grecos patients didn't see thickening till 4 months"  

Maybe the loss you continued to see was because you stopped Propecia.



I'm really thinking about getting a microscope and measuring my hair before a treatment and sometime after, but then again you are correct in saying that it would be hard to see what caused it since I am on other medications. But I'm sure you can understand, my main goal is to not prove it to others, rather I'm just trying to maintain my own hair.. so I would not get off Finasteride or stop doing my current regime to show others my results.

I'm very appreciative for your feedback though b/c I like to see everyone's individual experience, but I truly do believe it does work to some degree for everyone, even if it just slows down or helps maintain your hair. Also, PRP is still in it's infancy, but I know for a fact Dr. Greco is continually looking at a way to provide consistent results.

Some sites that I have just found pretty quickly that shows some results (not endorsing these people or even know how true they are.. just sharing what I've found on the fly)

http://www.hairlossexperiences.com/v...496&forum_id=2

http://www.foundhair.com/pages/prp-laser.shtml


I hope it helps,
Destin

----------


## brentipold

> I'm sorry for your bad experience, I guess that we'd have to agree to disagree. The thing is the places where I had Dr. Greco truly focus on, it seemed to improve a good deal, but then again everyone is different. I thought I heard that Dr. Feller was getting good results on another forum. Also, I have followed other people's progress on womenshairlossproject.com that seems to be really good. 
> 
> Do you think it has helped maintain your hair if anything?... I just read your post on another forum that you said:
> 
> "2 weeks is probably to early unless ur really lucky.. It's been 7 weeks for me. I think i've had less loss.. Actually I know I have. But no thickening yet.. I know one of dr. Grecos patients didn't see thickening till 4 months"  
> 
> Maybe the loss you continued to see was because you stopped Propecia.
> 
> 
> ...


 

The less hair loss I spoke about unfortunately wasn't from PRP. Im actually one of the people who suffer from side effects after stopping propecia.. Its been about a year and a half and the side effects still havent gone away.. What I thought was less hair loss was the fact that my body wasnt making enough DHT to cause major damage.. Meaning, im still losing my hair, but at a slow rate.. My hair is thinning more, but not shedding like it was before I ever took propecia...So to answer your question, no I do not think PRP helped me in anyway at all... I know it is still in its infacy, but I really don't see much coming from it.. Histogen has a lot better shot at getting on the market before this does.. Ive actually following Dr. Grecos blog and I believe hes been doing more research on diff uses of PRP, but not for hairloss....

I wish I could take 5mg of fin like you and have no side effects...but unfortunately again, life isnt fair.

----------


## gillenator

After following PRP therapy over the past year, I continue to hold to the opinion that PRP therapy has very little place in treating hairloss from MPB.  The primary reason for this is because PRP therapy does not reduce nor inhibit DHT in any way.  Thre is certainly no clinical proof of it.

I do still believe it has some merit regarding improved and facilitated wound healing, etc.

----------


## norc

Hi Dr. Greco.

Is PRP effective on the temple area? I am not sure if this is considered part of hairline already.

Also is PRP combined with hair mesotherapy good enough? Any possible problems with this? What is your comment on hair mesotherapy? Some clinics are offering this combo service.

Aside from PRP, are there any other non-surgical treatments possible excluding minoxidil and propecia? HT is not an option for me.

thanks

----------


## losinghope79

I just wanna ask I got the prp treatment done but I didn't go to Dr. Greco (which I am now regretting) I went to another option in this area because I had not heard of Dr. Greco yet and the treatment cost me about $1300 and I got it done 2 months ago. The doctors there told me that this will help me didn't let me know that it may not. Basically they spoon fed me till I paid them and got my hopes up. Now 2 months later I've actually noticed my hair thinning and falling out more rapidly then ever before. Its awful its embarrasing I've pretty much gone into a deep depression where I hate going out in public and I've been getting picked by my peers and family for it. I just wanted to aske Dr. Greco is there still hope or if this is happening already am I pretty much done for? I'm still young live in the tampa area and had a future in the entertainment field but have been written off by several companies now just because my hairline is making me look older then I really am.
I've fought and scraped by for 16 years to live my dream and get to this point and now to lose it all because of this is the most heartbreaking thing thats ever happened in my life. So I guess my question is. Dr. Greco is there still hope after only 2 months? Is it normal to lose more in the first 2 months?

----------


## Dr Joseph F. Greco

> I just wanna ask I got the prp treatment done but I didn't go to Dr. Greco (which I am now regretting) I went to another option in this area because I had not heard of Dr. Greco yet and the treatment cost me about $1300 and I got it done 2 months ago. The doctors there told me that this will help me didn't let me know that it may not. Basically they spoon fed me till I paid them and got my hopes up. Now 2 months later I've actually noticed my hair thinning and falling out more rapidly then ever before. Its awful its embarrasing I've pretty much gone into a deep depression where I hate going out in public and I've been getting picked by my peers and family for it. I just wanted to aske Dr. Greco is there still hope or if this is happening already am I pretty much done for? I'm still young live in the tampa area and had a future in the entertainment field but have been written off by several companies now just because my hairline is making me look older then I really am.
> I've fought and scraped by for 16 years to live my dream and get to this point and now to lose it all because of this is the most heartbreaking thing thats ever happened in my life. So I guess my question is. Dr. Greco is there still hope after only 2 months? Is it normal to lose more in the first 2 months?


 Sure there is hope and you may just be experiencing a shed of hairs like the dred shed people experience after begining a new therapy be it Rogaine or Finasteride. Hairs must go into the resting phase and when they come out of the resting phase into the growing phase this is when hair will improve. We see peak effect 4 to 6 months so don't worry there is still hope that you are will respond to the therapy. JG

----------


## gillenator

Dr. Greco,

Sure, I have heard and observed the same type of shedding from various individuals over many years from the initial use of hairloss meds and products like finasteride and minoxidil.  I have also witnessed many guys immediately jump off these meds should they sustain a shed because they simply do not understand how hair behaves between the growth phases.

But "losinghope" is stating his shedding is a direct result from the PRP treatment he received, not hairloss meds/products.

Is this common or rare?  

What about your own patients?  How common is the shed/shockloss experience "after" a PRP treament?

----------


## losinghope79

Dr. Greco Thank you for giving me the hope that this treatment may still work. I've lost a lot of things in my life since this started happening. I had a nice full thick head of hair and then within the past year it started to all fall out I went and got checked at the doctors and they couldn't find anything wrong with me. So I was hoping this would atleast help. I don't have much money being a struggling musician so I spent all I had saved up on prp. Id say I lost about 25% more hair since I had it done though. But like you said its the initial shed I hope. I'm praying though. I spent 18 years working towards music and nothing was as heartbreaking as when I Had a meeting with a record company and they said " We love your songs but unfortunetly sex sells and with your hairline we can't take the risk". Needless to say I have been massively depressed and about a foot away from putting a bullet in my head because of this. But hopefully this treatment helps. Performing music is all I know. I don't really have to many other skills because I focused on that so if I fail at it I have nothing else. And id rather fail on my own not because of genetics.

----------


## KeepHoping

Dr. Greco,

How long does swelling supposed to last in the forehead after the PRP procedure and how does one get rid of the swelling the quickest?

----------


## Dr Joseph F. Greco

> Dr. Greco,
> 
> Sure, I have heard and observed the same type of shedding from various individuals over many years from the initial use of hairloss meds and products like finasteride and minoxidil.  I have also witnessed many guys immediately jump off these meds should they sustain a shed because they simply do not understand how hair behaves between the growth phases.
> 
> But "losinghope" is stating his shedding is a direct result from the PRP treatment he received, not hairloss meds/products.
> 
> Is this common or rare?  
> 
> What about your own patients?  How common is the shed/shockloss experience "after" a PRP treament?


 While it can and has happened we generally find _less_ shedding post treatment. As you know shedding is a normal process when starting a new therapy because hair must go into the resting phase then go into the growth phase before it can improve. Everyone is different but in our experience you see an improvement in hair character.

----------


## Dr Joseph F. Greco

> Dr. Greco,
> 
> How long does swelling supposed to last in the forehead after the PRP procedure and how does one get rid of the swelling the quickest?


 KH
Generally you will not get swelling but if the hairline and temples are injected you can get down swelling like after a hair transplant which will last a few days. Just ice nothing special but less than 10% of our patients have swelling. JG

----------


## neohulk88

hello Dr Greco,
Im Navaneeth Suresh, 22, from Bangalore, India. I have been suffering from hairloss for over 21 months now since i started consuming a nutritional supplement for my physical training. and though i discontinued the supplement immediately, the hairloss has not ceased and now PRP seems to be the only hope for me to recover my hair. Ideally i would have wanted to undergo the treatment under you, but it seems unlikely that i will be able to fly down to Florida anytime soon. could you please suggest any surgeons/clinics who you know who offer a similar PRP therapy in India?
thank you

----------


## Dr Joseph F. Greco

> hello Dr Greco,
> Im Navaneeth Suresh, 22, from Bangalore, India. I have been suffering from hairloss for over 21 months now since i started consuming a nutritional supplement for my physical training. and though i discontinued the supplement immediately, the hairloss has not ceased and now PRP seems to be the only hope for me to recover my hair. Ideally i would have wanted to undergo the treatment under you, but it seems unlikely that i will be able to fly down to Florida anytime soon. could you please suggest any surgeons/clinics who you know who offer a similar PRP therapy in India?
> thank you


  Thank you Navaneeth. There is a Doctor who attended our conference in Milan that is doing PRP the past two years. We perviously met in Rome at a conference and spent time discussing PRP. He has had some nice results so I will email you his name. Best, JG

----------


## neohulk88

i appreciate your help Dr Greco. my email id is navaneetsuresh@microland.com navaneethsk@microland.com. thank you so much!

----------


## gillenator

> While it can and has happened we generally find _less_ shedding post treatment. As you know shedding is a normal process when starting a new therapy because hair must go into the resting phase then go into the growth phase before it can improve. Everyone is different but in our experience you see an improvement in hair character.


 Dr. Greco,

Thanks for your reply.  When you say, "an improvement in hair character", are you referring to an improvement or "gain" in hair shaft diameter, meaning hair caliber?  Would you be so kind as to elaborate in which hair characteristics you are referring to?

----------


## VictimOfDHT

So, any news about this prp stuff or is it dead ?

----------


## Follicle Death Row

> After following PRP therapy over the past year, I continue to hold to the opinion that PRP therapy has very little place in treating hairloss from MPB.  The primary reason for this is because PRP therapy does not reduce nor inhibit DHT in any way.  Thre is certainly no clinical proof of it.
> 
> I do still believe it has some merit regarding improved and facilitated wound healing, etc.


 I'm very much of the same opinion. I'd like to see what the Acell+PRP combo could do. It might be a bit more effect at slowing down the process. I think Acell+PRP is probably more suitable for women. It's certainly not enough for us to overcome DHT and the faulty cells.

I reckon PRP alone is no more effective in slowing down the process than Nizoral. I've seen no photographic evidence for men where I could go "Yes, that's a result for sure." If I was stinking rich I'd give it a go but as I'm not I'm pretty much meh about it. Overhyped, underdelivered. Stick to the big 3 if you can tolerate them. That would be my advice.

----------


## gillenator

> I'm very much of the same opinion. I'd like to see what the Acell+PRP combo could do. It might be a bit more effect at slowing down the process. I think Acell+PRP is probably more suitable for women. It's certainly not enough for us to overcome DHT and the faulty cells.
> 
> I reckon PRP alone is no more effective in slowing down the process than Nizoral. I've seen no photographic evidence for men where I could go "Yes, that's a result for sure." If I was stinking rich I'd give it a go but as I'm not I'm pretty much meh about it. Overhyped, underdelivered. Stick to the big 3 if you can tolerate them. That would be my advice.


 FDR,

I agree.  Nizoral is not regulated by the FDA, and no published clinical trials as a result.  It is not a medication per say.  Neither is Nioxin.

Finasteride and minixodil and possibly dutasteride are the only effective meds for treating MPB that I have observed.

----------


## losinghope79

I had the prp treatment done back in feb. and I can actually say it was the worst thing I ever did. Its been 4 months and it actually accellerated my hair loss. I believe lost between 50 to 60 % more of my hair since then. Before I went in it wasn't even noticable it was just a little recieding but now the majority of the top of my head is gone. I spent good money on the treatment it was $1500 that I really couldn't afford but I sold stuff to make it happen. I was wondering if this was something that's been happening? Or if I'm a rare case? With my career my hair is a major issue. So I'm depressed and angry because 18 years of struggle and I'm going to lose it all because of this issue :/. I wanted to ask dr. Greco if he's heard of this happening before?

----------


## DepressedByHairLoss

I'm not sure if PRP is effective or not.  I was thinking of doing PRP/Acell but after reading the post right before mine, I'm not so sure about it anymore.  But at least doctors are trying something else other than hair transplants.  I remember just recently talking to representatives for certain doctors and when they tried to sell me on hair transplants, I immediately told them why I wouldn't get one because of all the faults that go along with it: the inability to create any new hair, just mechanically moving hair from one place to another, and the permanent head scarring.  And the funny thing is that they didn't even argue with me at all.  I think a lot of them know what a shitty procedure hair transplantation is, yet they continue to do it because they make a ton of money off of it.  So anyway, I applaud the doctors who are at least offering non-invasive anti-hair loss/possible hair regrowth therapies that don't involve cutting open a person's head.

----------


## losinghope79

I wouldn't discount it at all. I may just be an exception or maybe there is another factor in fault as well. That's why I was asking dr greco if he's ever heard of this happening before

----------


## Dr Joseph F. Greco

> I had the prp treatment done back in feb. and I can actually say it was the worst thing I ever did. Its been 4 months and it actually accellerated my hair loss. I believe lost between 50 to 60 % more of my hair since then. Before I went in it wasn't even noticable it was just a little recieding but now the majority of the top of my head is gone. I spent good money on the treatment it was $1500 that I really couldn't afford but I sold stuff to make it happen. I was wondering if this was something that's been happening? Or if I'm a rare case? With my career my hair is a major issue. So I'm depressed and angry because 18 years of struggle and I'm going to lose it all because of this issue :/. I wanted to ask dr. Greco if he's heard of this happening before?


 losinghope I can honestly say that in the past four years I have not seen or have had anyone report this happening. It could be that you have experienced a more than normal shed that comes when someone initiates a new protocol like with finasteride and rogaine when hair must go into the resting phase first before it can improve after going into the growing phase. I doubt that this shed will be permanent. Hang in there and wait a another month or so it see if you notice an improvement. JG

----------


## losinghope79

Ok ill give it another month I was just getting worried because its been 4 months and it just has seemed to keep getting worse. But I will wait another month and see if anything happens

----------


## gillenator

> Ok ill give it another month I was just getting worried because its been 4 months and it just has seemed to keep getting worse. But I will wait another month and see if anything happens


 I also wish you the best losinghope!

----------


## Dr Joseph F. Greco

> Ok ill give it another month I was just getting worried because its been 4 months and it just has seemed to keep getting worse. But I will wait another month and see if anything happens


 losinghope if your situation does not improve in a month or two contact my office and I'd be happy to see you. JG

----------


## Dr Joseph F. Greco

> I also wish you the best losinghope!


  Nice gesture gillenator! JG

----------


## VictimOfDHT

That sucks, losinghope. I feel your pain. My hair has been falling out like crazy too in the past 4 months for no god damn clear reason and the worst shed is actually in my transplanted area. I am so desperate I was thinking about this PRP treatment but now I don't know. You're not the first person to report accelerated hair loss and negative results after the PRP. At least you only lost $ 1500. My loss was over $20000, money that took me forever to save, and it's all for nothing because I'm losing my transplanted hairs.

I  hope things do turn around for you. Just let us know if they do.

----------


## ALLISWELL

Guys Beware when you go for any PRP treatment. IT contains some factors like TGB and some more factors that are responsible for FOLLICLE DEATH!! 

PRP CAN EVEN WORSEN YOUR HAIRLOSS IF IT DOES NOT DOES ANY GOOD FOR YOU!! SO gUYS BEWARE!!

----------


## iwannakeephair1674

Hey guys, I hope that you get a chance to read Dr. Greco's post on blogspot as he clearly addresses this question of the things that could be harmful to your hair...I've had nothing but success with PRP and am getting my 4th procedure done in mid July. I do wish the best for losinghope and please keep us updated on your progress...I've heard of rare cases that finasteride shedding is similar to what you are describing but eventually gets better. Hang in there!

-Destin

----------


## ryan555

I wish people would stop spreading unsubstantiated nonsense on these websites.  If I didnt know better, these forums would make me think that mpb made people insane.  I have had two prp treatments with dr Greco and they have been beneficial to me.  They certainly haven't increased the rate of my hair loss.

----------


## ALLISWELL

Come on there are many people on this thread reporting prp worsened their hair loss. So my comments make SENSE and may be who knows your just an plant on PRP thread like many plants shouting on TRX2 thread that ya its working its an miracle pill every one should go for it! huh!!

----------


## ryan555

> Come on there are many people on this thread reporting prp worsened their hair loss. So my comments make SENSE and may be who knows your just an plant on PRP thread like many plants shouting on TRX2 thread that ya its working its an miracle pill every one should go for it! huh!!


 Yeah, you caught me.  My whole plan was to open an account here last October and post about all sorts of topics just waiting for the day when I could defend PRP and get my massive pay day from Dr. Greco for doing it.

I simply wish that people in this forum could present a little more factual data and a little less hysteria.  The fact that a very small number of men who are already suffering from hair loss showed up in this thread to say they are still losing hair after a PRP treatment does not warrant a hysterical, unsubstantiated freak out printed in ALL CAPS by someone who has not even personally experienced a PRP treatment.  I put this in the same category as men who tell the world that propecia will make your dick fall off and cause you to grow man tits when they have never taken the drug.  You people are ruining this forum for the adults who would like to have a real conversation about this condition and the ways to treat it.

----------


## VictimOfDHT

I was seriously thinking about PRP treatment and even planning on getting one, but now I'm a bit scared. I've read a couple threads now on different sites by people saying that they were worse off after the treatment.
This really sucks. I was hoping it would be my next defense line against further  hair loss.

----------


## ALLISWELL

See i dont want to scare anyone or ruin this forum, i saw the MANY negative comments by MANY REAL PEOPLE. i ain't telling dr. Greco just wants to make money offering this treatment nor i am against PRP, But i just want is that doctors should exclude the factors like TGB that are harmful for our hair follicles...So that this treatment can really give its benefit to all the hair loss sufferers.

----------


## ALLISWELL

If you guys think its non sense then you can surely go for this treatment n i will pray it works for you without worsening your hair loss.

----------


## ryan555

> I was seriously thinking about PRP treatment and even planning on getting one, but now I'm a bit scared. I've read a couple threads now on different sites by people saying that they were worse off after the treatment.
> This really sucks. I was hoping it would be my next defense line against further  hair loss.


 People also say that propecia and minoxidil made their hair loss worse.  New treatments often cause shedding and some people freak out when this happens.  I shed both times I had PRP but after a couple of months my hair looked much better than before the treatments.

----------


## ALLISWELL

> People also say that propecia and minoxidil made their hair loss worse.  New treatments often cause shedding and some people freak out when this happens.  I shed both times I had PRP but after a couple of months my hair looked much better than before the treatments.


 Man just show us the results if you cant then go and tell these fairy tales to your grand daughters!!

----------


## VictimOfDHT

> People also say that propecia and minoxidil made their hair loss worse.  New treatments often cause shedding and some people freak out when this happens.  I shed both times I had PRP but after a couple of months my hair looked much better than before the treatments.


 Ryan, how many treatments are you planning on getting? Is this something you need to keep doing every few months ?

----------


## ryan555

> Ryan, how many treatments are you planning on getting? Is this something you need to keep doing every few months ?


 I am planning to get them every 6 months or so.  I am in a unique situation in that I have a medical condition that required me to stop taking propecia and minoxidil over a year ago.  Since I don't have any other treatment options, I am sticking with PRP and laser therapy.

----------


## ryan555

> Man just show us the results if you cant then go and tell these fairy tales to your grand daughters!!


 I don't even know what this means.

----------


## VictimOfDHT

> I am planning to get them every 6 months or so.  I am in a unique situation in that I have a medical condition that required me to stop taking propecia and minoxidil over a year ago.  Since I don't have any other treatment options, I am sticking with PRP and laser therapy.


 So these PRP treatments are necessary every 6 months forever ? Man, that's quite an expense.

----------


## losinghope79

To anyone that's saying the prp is bad. Ya know not everything works on everyone and its good that people are experimenting with treatments. I went and got it done in febuary out in clearwater fl and yes I am dissapointed in the fact that its made my hair fall out twice as fast and it did nothing but there may be other issues on hand I dunno. Id like to have a private convo with dr. Greco though just to see what options there are so if you can email me dr. Greco my email is nathenailk0424@gmail.com

----------


## Dr Joseph F. Greco

> To anyone that's saying the prp is bad. Ya know not everything works on everyone and its good that people are experimenting with treatments. I went and got it done in febuary out in clearwater fl and yes I am dissapointed in the fact that its made my hair fall out twice as fast and it did nothing but there may be other issues on hand I dunno. Id like to have a private convo with dr. Greco though just to see what options there are so if you can email me dr. Greco my email is nathenailk0424@gmail.com


  Losinghope I did respond and would be happy to do so. I have to say that this scenario is the exception and there may be other underlying causes. Best, JG

----------


## gillenator

> So, any news about this prp stuff or is it dead ?


 Possibly PRP can stimulate hair follicles into the anagen growth phase.  I hope there is potential in this area.

----------


## UK_

PRP just hasnt lived up to its initial hype IMO.

Total fail.

----------


## Dr Joseph F. Greco

> PRP just hasnt lived up to its initial hype IMO.
> 
> Total fail.


  This is absolutely not correct and I addressed this question in previous posts. We will be presenting independent results by various physicians in Anchorage on cellular therapy in AGA, AA and DL ( Discoid Lupus). JG

----------


## MrRyan

> PRP just hasnt lived up to its initial hype IMO.
> 
> Total fail.


 Yes i have to agree here, this has been going a while now and if it was helping people there would be results as in pictures, and a lot more people would be having PRP treatment just by word of mouth alone. It would not stay a secret for long people would be all over this, but i guess it's made people some money knowing how desperate the situation is for hair loss sufferers and knowing we will pay for stuff even if there is no real proof of efficacy.

Saying this though i'm glad things are being tried to help us, but i'm getting so fed up of this hair loss affliction now, it's always 5 to 10 years away for a cure and anything that is out just simply isn't helping us. Come on science hurry up and give us a viable option.

----------


## mlao

It works for some but not all. I think there is a bit of a placebo effect involved.
That said I think Dr. DeYarmen has actually shown some above average results.

----------


## DepressedByHairLoss

> This is absolutely not correct and I addressed this question in previous posts. We will be presenting independent results by various physicians in Anchorage on cellular therapy in AGA, AA and DL ( Discoid Lupus). JG


 Hey Dr. Greco, first off I really respect you for working on all of these cellular therapies to regrow hair.  So many people like me would love to regrow hair without the permanent scarring of a hair transplant.  So my question is: will PRP have any significant benefit on its own?  Or will it just augment the results of a hair transplant?

----------


## Follicle Death Row

I just don't understand the proposed mechanism of action with PRP as a standalone procedure and I haven't seen an undeniable result yet where it's not up for debate whether this stuff worked or not. It has growth factors sure, but if the progenitor cells are defective and the DHT triggers the signalling process for the follicles and hairs to miniturise I don't see how PRP can circumvent this problem. Now if it is in fact doing something to revive the progenitor cells and support the dermal papillae then it may well work but I'm skeptical and don't see how this is real cellular therapy. With the growth factors I could understand if it was prolonging the anagen phase in much the same way many believe minoxidil to work. In this instance, with a longer anagen phase, more hairs could be in this part of the cycle at the one time and thus someone's head of hair could appear to have more volume while the they're still actually balding and the hairs are miniturising simply because there's less hairs in the telogen phase.

I'm not at all convinced and I'd categorise this stuff to be pseudoscience along with LLLT. Of course if it can be shown otherwise clinically and scientifically I'd be delighted as would everyone else. I don't think PRP works. It's not dealing with speeding up recovery of a traditional injury. That's all PRP does anyway as far as I'm aware. Tiger Woods used PRP to speed up recovery from a knee injury. The knee would have healed anyway but the PRP just better faciliatated the process. You could make the case that it speeds up recovery and helps provide robust growth when coupled with a HT. That would make sense but as a standalone procedure where people are just getting injections to the scalp I really don't see how it can work and thus far there's no proven results I know of to support it.

Seems ridiculously expensive for what it is too. If it is doing anything it's no more effective than minoxidil but if people want to spunk money on this stuff by all means go ahead. I really want to be wrong on this and hopefully someone shows me that I am.

----------


## CURE

Dear  Doctor I appreciated your great effort in PRP Hair Treatment .well I have few questions with you ?

Questions:
 explain the step by step Hair Regrowth PRP Medical procedure
Pre preparation 
Which anticoagulant is the best one?
What's the centrifuges timing and RPM for 15ml tube
Topical anesthesia is enough ?
Before injection PRP need a Calcium activation or without can do ?
Can we use calcium gluconate 10%?
Before after Prp Injection topically can we  apply Calcium? Or mix with PRP before Injection?
Plz kindly share your experience 
Thank you
Dr.Domnic

----------


## gillenator

Good points that FDR is making about PRP as a stand alone procedure, or in the prevention of future loss (inhibition of DHT).

I am seeing way too many guys seeing this as an "alternative" to finasteride and that's a huge misconception.

Guys, do not think choosing PRP is the answer to resolving your hairloss.

To date, finasteride (Propecia) is still the single most effective medication in effectively slowing down the progression of MPB. period!

----------


## Marceluswallace

Hi guys from the other side of the Atlantic !!  :Cool:  Read not so long ago an article in which PRP meant injecting high concentration of DHT in reception areas, confronting with Dr.Greco´s proposals. Anybody has further information on this ? Think I read it here but I´m unable to find it :Confused:  Thanks !!

----------


## Dr Joseph F. Greco

This is something that was brought up on the Internet a year ago and addressed, but it is not scientifically relevant. In our clinical experience over the past 4 years and others who are utilizing cellular therapy no one has reported negative side effects in this regard or any side effects for that matter.  This really is a non issue so rest comfortably this does not negatively effect treatments. JG

----------


## Marceluswallace

Thanks for the answer !! My question is more on the theoretical side of the treatment as in theory, we are using high quantities of DHT right ? thx again !!

----------


## Dr Joseph F. Greco

> Thanks for the answer !! My question is more on the theoretical side of the treatment as in theory, we are using high quantities of DHT right ? thx again !!


   Marceluswallace We are not using high concentrations of DHT but higher concentrations of GF's like VEGF which ( numerous independent studies) have been shown to increase follicle size and PDGF, which a recent Yale study demonstrated the importance of fat cells production and the follicular stem cells. Happy New Year JG

----------


## Follicle Death Row

I don't think PRP works to keep hair indefinitely but I was independently thinking about the use of vascular endothelial growth factor for improving graft yield and  vascularity in bald scalp in traditional HT. Vascularity of bald scalp is one of the major issues in graft yield put forward by Dr. Bernstein. So yes I can see a potential benefit for transplanting hair but I don't know about reversing miniturisation. If it does like we've discussed then surely it has only proved to transient.

----------


## Dr Joseph F. Greco

> I don't think PRP works to keep hair indefinitely but I was independently thinking about the use of vascular endothelial growth factor for improving graft yield and  vascularity in bald scalp in traditional HT. Vascularity of bald scalp is one of the major issues in graft yield put forward by Dr. Bernstein. So yes I can see a potential benefit for transplanting hair but I don't know about reversing miniturisation. If it does like we've discussed then surely it has only proved to transient.


 In 2007 we first began to utilize PRP in the donor area to promote faster healing and there are many studies that demonstrate that PRP enhances wound healing as well as decreases scar collagen and increasing tensile strength. We also bathed the grafts per Carlos Uebel (2004), and then began injecting it into the scalp before making the graft pattern in hair transplant surgery to promote vascularization of the grafts. Transplants are essentially fat grafts and there are studies that demonstrate PRP improves the take of fat grafts. Our initial observations of faster healing and more mature growth in surgery patients led us to do the density study sponsored by the ISHRS where hair shaft diameter was measured and showed an increase in density for up to 8 months after one treatment. 

You must also understand that not all PRP is the same and autologous cellular therapy has evolved to the point where we are understanding more today, but we have only scratched the surface of understanding GF's/stem cell interaction with hair.  In 2008 in Rome at an ISHRS workshop and then in a publication in the Hair Transplant form in 2009 I stressed the importance of having a matrix to hold the GF's in the treatment area for a longer time. I have been using a patented protein matrix with GF's since 2007 and Dr Hitzig's idea of using an acellular matrix evolved from this article.

What is so difficult with autologous cellular therapy (ACT) is that you cannot compare what one person is doing to another because it is not the same.... I prefer the term ACT over PRP because it has evolved and many of us experienced at cellular therapy are using more than just PRP, PRP is a part of ACT. PRP systems that produce GF's are different, so GF levels vary, some systems contain RBC's, WBC's and others do not. We have developed a proprietary way of releasing GF's from platelets and removing all cellular material including the platelet membrane, which is no longer needed. We can also lyophilize ( freeze dry) and preserve autologous and allogeneic GF's, which is where I see the future of this therapy. I mention this because many of us are doing the research following protocols as we must with the FDA and because of this we cannot just come out on an open forum and disclose to all what we are doing. 

Wishing all a happy bio-enhanced New Year!

----------


## Follicle Death Row

I absolutely see cell based solutions doing great things in the future but not until we replicate DHT resistant cells and inject them. I would be surprised if the current PRP type injections could hold off the miniturisation process indefinitely even if the treatments are repeated every 8 months. VEGF increases the blood supply, that's a definite, and the studies have showed an increase in shaft diameter. Then again minoxidil and finasteride do the same short term but very long term, there will still be hair loss.

I just feel PRP has been way overhyped as are so many things in the hair loss industry. Even if an autologous stem cell treatment like what Replicel or Aderans are looking to do only stops hairloss I would consider it a success provided the freeze on mpb was permanent. It would be huge for many people even if the regrowth was minimal but they never lost another hair past say norwood 4 or 5.

----------


## HairTalk

Are straight P.R.P. injections (i.e., not injections as an adjunct to surgery) currently (January, 2012) being offered as a stand-alone treatment for androgenic alopecia? If so, upon what clinical study/studies is this offer founded?

Thank you.

----------


## gillenator

Increasing follicle size is one thing, but what will help with the visual result is increasing the degree of coarseness or simply put, increases to hair caliber.

If the degree of hair caliber does not improve, neither will the visual coverage!

----------


## ljpviper

Dr Greco,

   I had a prp/acell treatment done last June hear is what i have notice.

-- 2 weeks after procedure hair shafts thicker and darker
-- 3-4 weeks later large shed 
-- August hair filling in nicely all over crown/mid/front
-- Late Oct another shed
-- December hair looks great definate improvement
-- Now presently seems another small shed

My hair never really shed so often. Hopefully getting more regrowth. 

Have you seen this in other patients? Also been on Avodart since 03 and rogaine as well.

Overall i am pleased just the darn shedding. Shedding usually means regrowth. I dont know if the prp/acell somehow accelerates growth phases interesting.

Also, since my hair was a little thin to begin with any shed i notce the thiness overall till the hair starts growing in.

I will keep u posted

thanks

----------


## losinghope79

I have had the opportunity to meet with Dr. Greco one on one and have to say. He is extremely knowledgeable and taught me a lot about the prp and all that I did not know. I'm excited I have my appointment booked with him on the 28th of this month.

----------


## 2020

stop advertising this crap!! Your fake testimonies won't make your product any better. If anything, you're making acell look worse!

----------


## losinghope79

I'd be more then willing to send you my real contact info to show I'm not an advertisement

----------


## Kirby_

> stop advertising this crap!! Your fake testimonies won't make your product any better. If anything, you're making acell look worse!


 I have to add that I am wary of these claims too; there is no photographic evidence of PRP working on the Internet, for example.

----------


## losinghope79

Id be more then happy to post photos of my progress afterwards

----------


## DepressedByHairLoss

Although I haven't seen any real evidence that PRP works in terms of hair regrowth, I do believe that the science behind it is pretty solid.  I've seen some studies where VEGF and PDGF are integral in hair growth.  And I'm glad he is trying something new and non-invasive to try to regrow hair.  After all, most doctors aren't doing anything except for surgically moving hair from one part of the head to the other.  Question for Dr. Greco: I've seen articles that suggest that adipocyte stem cells or bone marrow stem cells can create new hair regrowth when relocated to the bald areas of a person's scalp.  Would you consider performing such a treatment and maybe combine that with the PRP?

----------


## gillenator

> Although I haven't seen any real evidence that PRP works in terms of hair regrowth, I do believe that the science behind it is pretty solid.  I've seen some studies where VEGF and PDGF are integral in hair growth.  And I'm glad he is trying something new and non-invasive to try to regrow hair.  After all, most doctors aren't doing anything except for surgically moving hair from one part of the head to the other.  Question for Dr. Greco: I've seen articles that suggest that adipocyte stem cells or bone marrow stem cells can create new hair regrowth when relocated to the bald areas of a person's scalp.  Would you consider performing such a treatment and maybe combine that with the PRP?


 Great question!

----------


## WinstonWolfe

Dear Dr. Greco,

First of all I will introduce myself. I'm from Italy and I've been balding since my teens. I was given the standard meds, Rogaine and Propecia.
I had to stop Rogaine for irritation purposes, carrying on with propecia ever since. 
I am approaching 30 and despite propecia slowing down the hair loss, I have noticed a sudden spike in shedding in the last 18 months.

I have reached a stage where I believe propecia is starting to lose effect on me, and I have noticed some visible physical changes attributed to prolonged propecia use. These physical changes include increased adipose tissue formation in areas generally predisposed to women and minimal gynecomastia.

my question is as follows:

I have heard differing methodologies regarding your PRP procedure here in Italy. Some who don't use the micro needling roller for dermabrasion, and others who do.

The ones who don't tend to say it's pointless and that you obtain the same effects without the need of using a micro needling roller. Is that true? 

I'm in Milan, and as far as I know the only doctor performing PRP therapy following your guidelines (ie. including dermabrasion) is a dr in Rome. 

I read that you have been in Milan for some conventions on the matter. Are there any doctors in Milan that follow your guideline? and if so, could you please gave me contacts?

Another question I would like to ask you is about propecia. I feel like I should stop due to the physical changes I am witnessing. I have been told that one can stop propecia gradually after a couple PRP sessions. How true are these statements?

Thank you for taking time reading my questions.

Regards.

----------


## MG63

attached are two photo's. The before photo was taken last September before the PRP session with Dr. Greco, the other photo was taken in April of 2012.

----------


## gillenator

I have a couple of questions:  The before pic shows your crown under much brighter light depicting lots of light reflecting off the scalp.  Why was the after pic taken in low light which shows no reflection of light on the scalp and also why the combover in the after pic that the first pic did not have? Why was that?

----------


## MG63

Hello - apologies, I do not have time to take multiple photos and deal with lighting and angels. Just took them both with an iPhone and uploaded. 

Per the direction the hair is combed, I now can style may hair back because i have new growth.  Was not trying comb over.  I still have an area that is not filling in completely. At the age of 47, im ok with that.

----------


## gillenator

As long as you are happy, that's what counts!  :Cool: 

Hope things continue to improve for you.

----------


## MG63

Yes - It is not the cure for baldness and the extent of your hair loss will influence the results.  I will say that the research on cytokines in relationship to cell rgenerations offers the best hope for hair loss and other aging related problems.  Also I like not using topicals because I find the product quality and consistency to be a concern.

----------


## DamianMartinez

Great write-up, I am a big believer in commenting on blogs to inform the blog writers know that theyve added something worthwhile to the world wide web! <a href="https://www.diigo.com/profile/dammar">dumpster rental yonkers</a>

----------


## dayothomas857

> Thank you for answering our questions Dr. Greco and thanks' to Spencer Kobren and the moderators of this site for providing this great service to all of us. This forum rocks!
> 
> Im also very excited about this treatment since it is not a drug and it comes from our own bodies. Who cares if you have to go in a couple of times a year to get your head pricked and injected,  I would go every week if I could keep my hair!


 I would like to thank them as well for the answers!! It really helped my hair!

----------


## joana

I take a look at the comments and I think that PRP Therapy is quite effective and being studied for years. What are the price ranges of this treatment? Are there side effects after the treatment? Please enlighten me. 


All the best!
Joana

----------


## joana

Thanks in advance to those who will notify me about the price range of this treatment! 

Joana of www.drywallbaltimore.com

----------


## janejones4237

I am not positive the place you're getting your info, but good topic.
moheritphysio.com

----------


## lindamartn15

I had found that the information here in this topic is very helpful. Lethbridge Car Detailing

----------


## aeronjohnson19

Greetings from lawn care Klamath falls We really loved the way the stuff provided in this forum.

----------


## landscaping

Very interesting, good job, and thanks for sharing such a good blog. Check this out for more information.

----------


## landscaping

Found your post interesting to read. I cant wait to see your post soon. Good luck with the upcoming update. This article is really very interesting and effective. Please Click Here to learn new topics.

----------


## tagaro9898a

Its a great example of a simple WordPress theme thats been well customized
keratin treatment

----------


## tagaro9898a

> Found your post interesting to read. I cant wait to see your post soon. Good luck with the upcoming update. This article is really very interesting and effective. Please Click Here to learn new topics.


 Its nice to see a tech blog that has lowered the entry level to tech news.

athensucc

----------


## ranaqoctura66

they make a fair bit of money from selling ad space on those podcasts.

Check here

----------


## Jsslyn00

Not a medical expert, but i can see that this post has such very good content. Thank you for sharing this post and giving right information to your readers. 
- Jess, www.pittsburghmetalroofingco.com

----------


## i5exteriors

Thanks for providing this important information Siding Contractor Olympia

----------


## wayneramsey

I would also like to thank you and everyone who participated on this topic, I am learning a lot! water damage restoration long island

----------


## janejones4237

This is such a great resource that you are providing and you give it away for free. https://www.cardetailingregina.com/

----------


## abra223aa

A lot of new have the added stress of not having their wives or girlfriends wage coming in each month, due to the temporary career change in being a full time of a baby 

- arreglar canalón

----------


## jonsoncruz221

Now this isnt something new to blog about, as Tech bloggers have been blogging about technology news and gadget reviews

concreter mornington peninsula

----------


## jonsoncruz221

their monthly day job wage, which is vital in some cases just to keep your head above water.  A lot of new have the added dumpster rental near me

----------


## nenaji

Buy *Bimatoprost Eye Drop* Online, which is Eye Care medication, and it contains Bimatoprost Opthalmic Solution. *Bimat Eye Drop* helps lower the risk of vision loss by decreasing the ocular pressure due to glaucoma. Bimatoprost Eye Drop can also be used.

----------


## jonsoncruz221

Young mums arenu2019t precisely rolling in cash. They might also additionally have needed to surrender paintings and at the moment are counting on simply one salary coming in, so the want to be greater frugal with ordinary dwelling is a must. oil tank installation

----------


## jonsoncruz221

I suppose itu2019s inspiring to office cleaner different mums to look a person like them making any such distinction in different peopleu2019s lives via way of means of developing

----------


## manuelburgos

I am learning a lot from the comment section masonry contractors brooklyn i appreciate it all.

----------

